# recette



## aricosec (27 Novembre 2001)

je voudrais echanger des recettes avec d'autres
exemple :recette du gigot a la fraise
si vous l'avez poster ici ,sinon une autre fera l'affaire,un peu d'imagination.


----------



## mtra (27 Novembre 2001)

moi j'ai la recette des nems..


----------



## baax (28 Novembre 2001)

Je vous livre la recette du chaton basquaise :

1. tuez un chaton
2. versez une sauce basquaise dessus
3. servez tiède
4. Bon appétit ! 

Recette tirée du site "mieux connaître comprendre cuisiner son chat" que vous trouverez 
ici

et hop, à Créteil !!


----------



## jfr (28 Novembre 2001)

moi je connais la recette du sandwich au pain. On prend une tranche de pain et on la place entre deux tranches de pain.

Et quand il pleut, on peut remplacer la tranche de pain par une tranche de gabardine.

merci, Pierre Dac...


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2001)

la recette du pain à l'huile d'olive :
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>prenez du pain<LI>coupez-le en tartines<LI>versez de l'huile d'olive dans une poêle<LI>ne faites pas chauffer la poêle<LI>trempez le pain dans l'huile<LI>c'est prêt![/list]

*bon appétit!*


----------



## Amiral 29 (29 Novembre 2001)

Simple et Sérieux! La Salade de poivrons:

Couper le poivron ds le sens de la longueur,retirer les graines

Badigeonner au pinceau avec l'huile d'olive (1 c à s)

Envelopper ds 1 papillote avec 2 couches d'aluminium

Déposer sur la plaque du four à 160°c (50 minutes)

Ouvrir la papillotte

Enlever la peau des poivrons

Servir tiède avec 1 vinaigrette (huile d'olive,vinaigre,citron,aneth)

Ben après tu peux arroser çà avec du Sidi-Brahim!!!

Kenavo


----------



## mtra (29 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amiral 29:
*Simple et Sérieux!...
...
Ben après tu peux arroser çà avec du Sidi-Brahim!!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tout etait bien sauf la derniere ligne


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2001)

Et la morue aux fraises ça vous dit ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Novembre 2001)

j'ai toujours pas celle du gigot,mais j'ai celle de la casselotte de printemps

attendez qu'il pleuve au printemps,achetez une paire de botte,un imper,munissez vous d'un baton de chataignier,des rondelles de banane,partez en forêt,disposez les rondelles de banane aux points d'intersection des allées,faite un tour,recuperez les rondelles de banane,avec les escargots qui les dégustaient,si vous avez oublié un panier,mettez les dans vos poches,en revenant faitent les dégorger pendant sept jours,cuire a feu dou pendant trois heures,ajoutez une couche de meringue et comme c'est imboufable balancez le tout.
mais putain quel bol d'air !


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2001)

Et le ricosec sauce gribouille ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2001)

Soupe aux lentilles (Chorba 'dess)
Composition :
- 1 Morceau de 100 gr environ de viande de veau et un os à moelle.
- 1 Verre à eau de lentilles.
- 2 Cuillerées à soupe d'huile.
- 1 Pomme de terre.
- 1 Carotte. 
- 1 Oignon. 
- 1 Paquet de coriandre (Qasbor)
- Poivre. 
- Sel
Préparation:
 
- Mettez dans une terrine le veau coupé en dés ainsi que l'os à moelle.
- Ajoutez l'huile, l'oignon haché et la coriandre finement coupée. 
- Faites revenir le tout.
- Entre-temps, versez de l'eau bouillante sur les lentilles et laissez gonfler quelques minutes.
- Mouillez la sauce avec 1 litre d'eau.
- Egouttez les lentilles et versez-les dans la sauce.
- Coupez les légumes en dés.
- Ajoutez-les dans la sauce.
- Salez, poivrez et saupoudrer de coriandre hachée.
- Faites cuire jusqu'à cuisson des légumes.
- Servez chaud. 
 et n'oubliez pas les lentilles qui rigolent


----------



## Amiral 29 (1 Décembre 2001)

s'il y a trop de lentilles qui rigolent on aura trop de fer dans le sang sans compter que dans le pinard il y en encore trop...Enfin il faut bien mourir de quelque chose!
Merci pour la recette du week-end

Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Décembre 2001)

En attendant le G5 qui va nous bouleverser
Pommes au miel 

Recette très facile, peu coûteuse et véritable régal en dessert
Ingrédients :
2 pommes Golden par personne, du miel
Préparation :
Eplucher les pommes, les couper en deux. Les évider partiellement de leurs curs. laissant ainsi au milieu de chaque morceau de pommes un creux où est ensuite déposée une cuillerée de miel. Placer vos pommes dans un plat avec un peu d'eau. Laissez cuire au four, une ou deux heures sur thermostat moyen (une trop forte température les fait éclater). Peut être mangées chaudes ou froides, au choix de chacun.












  et


----------



## aricosec (6 Décembre 2001)

le coulis de bellefeuille
faite déshabiller votre pouliche,dite lui de se mettre dos a vous et de se pencher a moitié,devant ses hemisphéres affriolantes servez vous un bon cognac,tout en admirant le panorama,presentez trois belles tomates vertes,salez, poivrez,dés que leurs queues frétilles elles sont a point,pelez les posez les sur une chaise,faite assoir la belle,si les tomates font ce bruit _FLAAOUUTTSCH !_le coulis est prêt et le coït peut s'accomplir.
fermer les rideaux et demerdez vous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Décembre 2001)

bon à l'heure où claque tout son pognon dans des machines chères qui font un potin d'enfer vla une bonne recette :

Potage économique.
 - Cette recette, employée avec intelligence par les malheureux ou par les personnes qui viennent à leur secours, diminuerait considérablement les dépenses des uns et des autres, et les indigents informatiques  seraient mieux nourris. Voici la manière de confectionner ce potage; les proportions sont indiquées pour un ménage de six personnes :

On met dans une grande marmite, avec 3 litres d'eau, 250 grammes de riz de la Caroline, qu'on laisse lentement chauffer, détremper et crever jusqu'à ce qu'il soit réduit presque en bouillie, puis on prend 1 kg de pommes de terre cuites à l'eau; on les pèle, on les écrase en les humectant d'un litre de lait ou de bouillon et on les mélange avec le riz, en y ajoutant 250 grammes de pain bis coupé en tranches minces, 46 grammes de sel : on fait bouillir le tout pendant une demi-heure, en ayant soin d'agiter souvent ce mélange, qui est ensuite retiré du feu et qu'on continue à remuer encore quelques instants, avant de le servir. Ce potage ainsi préparé est suffisant pour un repas.
Il est donc possible de nourrir 6 personnes avec quelques centimes ou ché pas combien d'euros, à une époque où les ordinateurs sont hors de prix. Les personnes charitables pourraient préparer ces potages chez elles, et le distribuer ensuite aux indigents informatiques qu'elles secourent; elles trouveraient ainsi le moyen d'exercer à peu de frais leur bienfaisance envers un plus grand nombre de malheureux qui rament avec leur vieilles bécanes. Remarquons en outre que ce potage peut être préparé pour plusieurs jours; car étant réchauffé, il acquiert un goût encore plus agréable, et il est plus succulent, surtout si on y ajoute un peu de lait ou de bouillon; l'expérience réitérée en a été faite.

2° Nourriture économique pour le jour du keynote ( le 8 janvier.) 

cette nourriture économique dont vla le procédé a été éprouvé , et de son usage constant il est résulté un accroissement de force chez les enfants et les hommes adultes et un grand désir les belles filles. Nous stipulons pour une famille de sept personnes :

Ingrédients : eau, 5 kg; pommes de terre 1 kg 150 g; orge mondé 330 g.; pain rassis ou fragments de pain de toutes espèces 330 g.; cochon coupé en carrés tous minces , 120 g; sel, 90 g; vinaigre 240 g. L'orge mondé et les pois ou les fèves se mettent la veille dans un pot qui ferme exactement. Le lendemain on le place sur le feu à sept heures pour dîner à midi, en ayant toujours l'attention que le feu soit sous le pot et non autour ni après; et lorsqu'il commence à bouillir, on doit diminuer le feu de manière à n'entretenir qu'une douce ébullition.

Quand l'orge mondé et les pois ont bouilli doucement, à peu près deux heures, on y met le sel et les pommes de terre pelées. Une heure après, on y ajoute le lard ou la viande coupée en petits morceaux, et enfin, un quart d'heure avant de servir, on y ajoute le vinaigre; après quoi le pain coupé en tranches ou en petits morceaux.

Durant l'ébullition, la soupe doit être remuée souvent pour qu'elle ne se brûle pas et qu'elle soit transformée en une espèce de bouillie ou de gelée, dont on fait une soupe, en y ajoutant un dixième d'eau de plus.

La totalité de la dépense se monte à quelques euros de rien du tout. en tout cas ça fait de bonnes économies pour envisager le rêve insencé d'un g5













  et


----------



## archeos (6 Décembre 2001)

T'as pas des trucs un peu plus légers ?


----------



## jfr (7 Décembre 2001)

L'artichaud. C'est un plat de pauvre, qu'y disait mon père.
C'est le seul plat, où quand t'as fini de manger, t'en as plus dans ton assiette qu'avant! qu'y disait, mon père.
_ Coluche _
(cité de mémoire)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Recette des escalopes à la normande (un des trucs que je réussis le mieux) :

-2 escalopes (pas forcément normande) de veau (de dinde pour les pauvres). Sinon 4 escalopes de veau si vous êtes 4.
-un pot de crème fraiche.
-une bouteille de cidre brut.
-des champignons de Paris (moi je les prends entier mais c'est comme vous voulez)
-un gros oignon (voire 2 si vous aimez çà)
-un filet d'huile d'olive.
-une deuxième personne (si vous êtes tout seul, çà le fait pas d'avoir 2 escalopes à bouffer tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).

Faites chauffer la poêle sur le feu (desfois que ...). Ajouter un petit filet d'huile d'olive....C'est prêt !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nan j'déconne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faites-y revenir (c'est moche ce "faites-y" je trouve) l'oignon émincé jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient caramélisés. Ajoutez ensuite les champignons, histoire de les faire chauffer un pitit peu. Réservez le tout dans une assiète au chaud ou un autre truc pour garder au chaud.
Rajoutez une mini lichette d'huile d'olive dans la poêle (oui je sais c'est gras et alors ?!) faites-y revenir les 2 escalopes (encore "faites-y" ??!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) jusqu'à ce que les 2 cotés soient marrons. Débouchez la bouteille de cidre (desfois que...) et déglacez en versant la moitié de la bouteille. Rajoutez ensuite les oignons et les champipi. Faites réduire à feu doux.
Rajoutez ensuite une bonne dose de crème (au pifomètre). Touillez. La sauce doit être brune. Rajoutez du cidre si nécessaire.

Servez ! Bon appétit !
Accompagnez de riz thai ou basmati avec un verre de cidre.
Résultat garanti ! (par contre pas la peine de prendre un dessert !)

Faites moi part de vos remarques !


FinnMaïté


----------



## nato kino (29 Mars 2003)

*L'il au beurre noir*
_Recette à l'ancienne_

Faire chauffer un litre d'eau ordinaire jusqu'à ébullition.
Prendre un oeil normal, ni trop gros ni trop petit (pour 4 personnes, un oeil d'un kilo est suffisant) et le jeter dans l'eau bouillante. Si l'oeil est bien frais, il crie. S'il ne crie pas, prenez en un autre, outre les risques d'empoisonnement, les yeux pas frais peuvent provoquer des cancers du duodénum.
Dans le même temps, faites fondre quatre plaquettes de beurre de 250 g dans une poêle en ayant pris soin d'ôter le papier d'emballage ; laisser brunir.
Lorsque l'oeil prend une belle couleur de chemisier lavé avec Ariel, l'égoutter et le placer au centre exact d'un plat ovale dans lequel vous aurez au préalable versé une à deux bouteilles de Puligny Montrachet 1947. On peut à la rigueur utiliser du Gévéor blanc de n'importe quelle année, mais c'est moins bon.
Etendre le beurre brun sur l'oeil. Dans la poêle encore chaude, mais hors du feu, verser 3,5 litres de vinaigre blanc, remuer et étendre par dessus le beurre. Le beurre devient noir et vous pouvez servir accompagné de rhutabagas au camembert.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'?il au beurre noir
Recette à l'ancienne

Faire chauffer un litre d'eau ordinaire jusqu'à ébullition.
Prendre un oeil normal, ni trop gros ni trop petit (pour 4 personnes, un oeil d'un kilo est suffisant) et le jeter dans l'eau bouillante. Si l'oeil est bien frais, il crie. S'il ne crie pas, prenez en un autre, outre les risques d'empoisonnement, les yeux pas frais peuvent provoquer des cancers du duodénum.
Dans le même temps, faites fondre quatre plaquettes de beurre de 250 g dans une poêle en ayant pris soin d'ôter le papier d'emballage ; laisser brunir.
Lorsque l'oeil prend une belle couleur de chemisier lavé avec Ariel, l'égoutter et le placer au centre exact d'un plat ovale dans lequel vous aurez au préalable versé une à deux bouteilles de Puligny Montrachet 1947. On peut à la rigueur utiliser du Gévéor blanc de n'importe quelle année, mais c'est moins bon.
Etendre le beurre brun sur l'oeil. Dans la poêle encore chaude, mais hors du feu, verser 3,5 litres de vinaigre blanc, remuer et étendre par dessus le beurre. Le beurre devient noir et vous pouvez servir accompagné de rhutabagas au camenbert.












* 

[/QUOTE]

MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Encore encore encore !


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

MDR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Encore encore encore !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca me donne faim vos conneries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(je suis en plein régime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par archeos:</font><hr /> * T'as pas des trucs un peu plus légers ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà voilà :






De rien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2003)

*Apprendre à s'aimer*
_Sais-tu   que la personne la plus importante, c'est toi ? 
Sais-tu que tu n'es responsable que de toi ? 
Aime-toi donc suffisamment  
Pour ne prendre en charge que ta vie 
C'est déjà si compliqué 
Aime les autres suffisamment  
Pour les laisser en faire autant 
Car vois-tu , tu ne dois la fidélité 
Qu'à tes idées (à toi-même) 

Tu possèdes tant de qualités 
Pourquoi t'oublier ? 
Pourquoi te nier ? 
Pourquoi ne pas t'aimer ? 

Suis ton chemin  
Poursuis ta route 
Arrête-toi de temps en temps 
Regarde autour de toi 
Il se trouvera toujours 
Quelqu'un ou quelque chose 
Qui te guidera 

Va au-delà de tes peurs 
C'est souvent là que se trouve le bonheur 
Vis l'amitié, l'amour 
Avec intensité et sincérité. 

Prends le temps de te connaître 
Prends le temps de t'apprécier 
Prends le temps de t'aimer 
Et ne laisse surtout passer  
Aucune occasion de cheminer_


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

Les oeufs durs mayonnaise

Recette pour 4 personnes.

ingrédients :
- 5 oeufs, 4 pour les oeufs durs, un pour la mayonnaise,
- une cuillère à café de moutarde,
- 1 pincée de sel
- un soupçon de piment de Cayenne

Les oeufs durs :

Plonger dans une casserole remplie d'eau froide salée, 4 beaux oeufs, frais. Porter à ébullition et laisser cuire une bonne petite dizaine de minutes.

Quand les oeufs sont cuits, les sortir de l'eau, attendre qu'ils refroidissent, puis les éplucher, en cassant la coquille d'un coup bref et précis sur une surface dure.

Réserver.

La mayonnaise :

Séparer délicatement le blanc du jaune du cinquième oeuf.

Mettre le jaune ainsi récupéré dans un bol, ni trop petit ni trop grand, ajouter une cuillère à café de moutarde, le sel, le piment de Cayenne.  
Battre le mélange en incorporant régulièrement un filet ininterrompu d'huile. Quand la mayonnaise a atteint une consistance suffisamment ferme pour qu'un crayon tienne debout sans tomber, c'est prêt.

Couper les oeufs durs en deux parties plus ou moins égales, dresser sur un plat. 

Placer au centre du plat un ramequin rempli de mayonnaise.

Mon secret : pour la décoration, j'ajoute quelques olives noires, et quelques tomates cerises coupées en deux.

Bon appétit.


----------



## bonpat (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Les oeufs durs mayonnaise

* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te propose de mélanger tous les jaunes durs écrasés à ta mayonnaise.
Pour bien équilibrer une cuillère à soupe de mayonnaise pas trop remplie par jaune dur.
Ensuite tu remplis tes blancs dur par le mélange mayonnaise-jaune.
en petite décoration, l'incontournable brin de ciboulette au dessus de chaque oeuf reconstitué.

bon appétit




_j'aime bien Frédo, elle ou il écrit bien.
L'est où Frédo _


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je te propose de mélanger tous les jaunes durs écrasés à ta mayonnaise.
Pour bien équilibrer une cuillère à soupe de mayonnaise pas trop remplie par jaune dur.
Ensuite tu remplis tes blancs dur par le mélange mayonnaise-jaune.
en petite décoration, l'incontournable brin de ciboulette au dessus de chaque oeuf reconstitué.

bon appétit




j'aime bien Frédo, elle ou il écrit bien.
L'est où Frédo 






* 

[/QUOTE]

Et pour décorer la table un petit bouquet :


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Mars 2003)

Pour 4 personnes 

Préparation : 5 min.  

Cuisson : 15 min.  

KCal / pers. : 376 

Prix / pers. :  0.14 ?                                                              (1 FF)

Difficulté : Facile 

Origine : Etats-unis 

Ingrédients :
 200 grammes de farine
  2 oeufs
  25 centilitres de lait
  1 cuiller à soupe de sucre
  1 paquet de levure
  1 pincée de sel


Réalisation :

 Mélangez la farine, la levure, le sucre et le sel dans un saladier. Battez les oeufs et versez-les au centre du mélange.
  Remuez avec un fouet en ajoutant le lait peu à peu pour obtenir une pâte épaisse.
  Déposez, à l'aide d'une louche un peu de pâte dans une poêle huilée. Faîtes cuire 3 min. d'un côté et 1 min. de l'autre.


----------



## obi wan (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Je te propose de mélanger tous les jaunes durs écrasés à ta mayonnaise.
Pour bien équilibrer une cuillère à soupe de mayonnaise pas trop remplie par jaune dur.
Ensuite tu remplis tes blancs dur par le mélange mayonnaise-jaune.
en petite décoration, l'incontournable brin de ciboulette au dessus de chaque oeuf reconstitué.

bon appétit
* 

[/QUOTE]


mais c des oeufs mimosa ça, ça se complexifie...
un rapport avec ton bouquet, barbarella ???


----------



## barbarella (31 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tibal:</font><hr /> * 


mais c des oeufs mimosa ça, ça se complexifie...
un rapport avec ton bouquet, barbarella ???  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vois que tu es très perspicace


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2003)

Un petit  dessert  ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Mai 2003)

*LA FONDUE BELGE*

Pour quatre personnes :

2 kilos de belles pommes de terres
125 grammes de beurre
sel, poivre,
une pincée de noix de muscade en poudre,
10 millilitres de lait,
Un jaune d'oeufs.

Eplucher les pommes de terre, les laver, les sécher.

Couper 1 kilo en frites, réserver.

Faire cuire l'autre kilo, 25 minutes, une fois cuites, écraser les pommes de terre jusqu'à obtention d'une purée, incorporer le beurre, le sel, le poivre,la muscade, le lait et le jaune d'oeuf, remuer délicatement. Réserver au chaud.

Faire cuire les frites.

Présenter les frites et la purée à part, chaque convive trempera ses frites dans la purée.

Ce plat peut se servir en plat principal, il est copieux.

Bon appétit. 

P.S. n'oubliez pas la mayonnaise, Mayo pour les connaisseurs


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mai 2003)

*LE CANARD LAQUÉ À L'ORANGE* 

Prenez un canard, 
et badigeonnez le copieusement de laque orange. 
(prévoir 6 heures de séchage entre chaque couche)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * la recette du pain à l'huile d'olive :&lt;BR&gt;&lt;UL TYPE=SQUARE&gt;&lt;LI&gt;prenez du pain&lt;LI&gt;coupez-le en tartines&lt;LI&gt;versez de l'huile d'olive dans une poêle&lt;LI&gt;ne faites pas chauffer la poêle&lt;LI&gt;trempez le pain dans l'huile&lt;LI&gt;c'est prêt!&lt;/UL&gt;&lt;P&gt;&lt;B&gt;bon appétit!&lt;/B&gt;    [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu peux agrémenter. en Italie, ils font des bruschetta.
Tu fais griller ton pain, tu frottes d e l'ail dessus, tu mets de l'huile d'olive, tu dépose dessus des dés de tomates et des tranches de mozarrella. tu poses une feuille de basilique.

C'est à tomber l'été avant un barbeq


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mai 2003)

Sinon vous connaissez peut être cet ignoble chose, cuite en cuve, composée de patates à l'eau en lamelles noyée dans de la crème fraîche avec un vague ersatz  de reblochon fondu qu'on appelle tartiflette dans les restos à arnaque-touristes...

Voici la vraie recette de ce que vous appellerez désormais, en fins connaisseurs, *LA PELLA* (poêlée)
(plat originaire de la Savoie, de la "Yaute" Savoie pour être plus précis, de la région  de Thônes.

Ma recette perso est plutôt simple :

Faites sauter à la poêle des dés de pommes de terre (tartifles en savoyard). Faut que ça dore, c'est meilleur. Faites sauter aussi pas mal d'oignons (un peu caramélisés mais jamais brûlés, c'est dégueulasse) et lardons (moi je le fais séparément d'abord, puis je rassemble le tout).

C'est pas interdit de rajouter en cours de cuisson (en plus du sel et du poivre) des herbes de montagne (des herbes de Provence peuvent faire l'affaire) et du vin blanc. Un peu de muscade (pas trop) c'est pas mal non plus.

Quand ç'est OK, on rajoute des morceaux de reblochon coupés dans le sens de l'épaisseur (on a d'abord légèrement gratté la croûte avec un couteau sans dents).
Posés directement sur les patates. Normalement, si le reblochon est bon, ça fond directement. Mais on peut aider la chose en faisant la dernière étape dans un pat au four.

Servez pas trop copieusement (on se resservira !) avec une petite salade verte -vinaigrette - l'échalotte et accompagné d'un bon vin blanc de Savoie.


Vous verrez, ça n'a rien à voir avec la Tartiflette pour les touristes, ni par l'aspect, ni par le goût. 


P.S. Vous remarquerez que je ne mets pas de crème fraîche du tout. Je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Mai 2003)

Miam miam Niconemo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre dans la mienne de tartiflette, que je nomme truffade puisque je ne rajoute pas d'oignons ni de lardons (ce qui est caractéristiques d'une tartiflette), j'opte pour du cantal ou (meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pour du Saint-Nectaire ! La tomme n'a que très peu de goût, à mon goût. Toutefois un peu de crème en plus ....

En ce qui concerne la cuisson de la pomme de terre, je le fais en 2 étapes :
 -  Une cuisson de quelques minutes (entre 5/10 minutes) à l'eau, ce qui me permet d'éplucher très facilement les "patates" puis de les couper en fines tranches (un peu plus de 2 millimètres) carrées ou rectangulaires.
 -  On fait revenir tout çà dans une grande poële à l'huile d'olive ....mmmmh !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Rajoutez à celà le fromage, les oignons si vous voulez (que vous aviez fait fondre avant) un peu de muscade (et pourquoi pas du vin blanc, je n'ai jamais pensé à en mettre) et la crème. L'idéal (selon moi) est d'obtenir un plat homogène qui, si on le retourne ,a l'aspect d'un gateau (le fond des pommes de terre est caramélisé à souhait !).

Il va sans dire que ce ne sont plus des plats de saison ...quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui nous donne la recette de l'aligot maintenant ?


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Miam miam Niconemo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il va sans dire que ce ne sont plus des plats de saison ...quoique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoique en effet. Servi en petite portion avec sur une grande assiette de crudités (salade verte, radis, tomate...). Ça passe très bien. Merci pour ta recette.

Précision : pour les oignons, j'ajoute toujours une noix de beurre dans l'huile. C'est délicieux. Sinon l'huile d'olive pour tout le reste me parait très indiquée. Mais je suis un autodidacte complet en la matière...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

Quoique en effet. Servi en petite portion avec sur une grande assiette de crudités (salade verte, radis, tomate...). Ça passe très bien. Merci pour ta recette.

Précision : pour les oignons, j'ajoute toujours une noix de beurre dans l'huile. C'est délicieux. Sinon l'huile d'olive pour tout le reste me parait très indiquée. Mais je suis un autodidacte complet en la matière...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Et la crème, vous mettez pas de crème??? A annecy on met de la crème dans la tartiflette!!!
(je vous conseille celle de "l'Etage", c'est le top. c'est la même recette qu'à la maison!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon voilà le sujet, ça a été un peu long, mais quelle pagaille aux archives, en plus il y fait sombre, et il y a plein de toiles d'araignées, j'en ai profité pour faire un peu de ménage.

A toi l'honneur macelene, si tu le veux bien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

C'est de saison:

*CARRÉS aux DATTES et aux FIGUES* 

Pour 6 personnes
Préparation : 20 min
Cuisson : 30 min

Ingrédients :
500 g de dattes
500 g de figues fraiches
100 g de flocons d'avoine
(+ 3 cuillères à soupe)
200 g de beurre

Préparation : 
Dénoyautez les dattes et retirez la queue des figues. 
Portez 2 verres d'eau à ébullition dans une cocotte. Ajoutez-y les dates et les figues et laissez cuire doucement pendant 15 min.
Écrasez le tout avec une fourchette et réservez. 
Préchauffez le four th.6 (180°C).
Faites fondre le beurre et mélangez-le avec les 100 g de flocons d'avoine. Étalez la moitié de la préparation dans un moule rectangulaire ou carré.
Couvrez avec la purée de figues et de dattes puis mettez le reste de la préparation et saupoudrez avec les 3 cuillères à soupe de flocons.
Enfournez pour 15 min.
Laissez refroidir avant de démouler et découpez en carrés.
Le bon accord : un crèmant d'Alsace (pétillant, Alsace)


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * LA FONDUE BELGE
> 
> *



Des frites dans de la purée ... eeeeerk !!!

Les belges sont comme les hollandais et les anglais ... Savent pas manger !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Pour demain vendredi:

*CASSOLETTES de POISSON en FEUILLETÉ* 

Pour 4 personnes
Préparation : 20 min
Cuisson : 35 min

Ingrédients :
600 g de filets de grenadier
3 courgettes
3 carottes 
3 tomates
2 rouleaux de pâte feuilletée
1 jaune d'oeuf 
1 citron
4 brins de thym
2 feuilles de laurier

Préparation : 
Préchauffez votre four th.6 (180°C).
Lavez, épluchez et coupez en rondelles les carottes. Faites les cuire à la vapeur pendant 15 min.
Pressez le citron.
Lavez et coupez en morceaux les courgettes et les tomates.
Coupez les filets de grenadier en petits morceaux.
Dans les cassolettes répartissez équitablement les tomates, les courgettes, les carottes cuites et les morceaux de grenadier.
Versez, sur chaque cassolette, un peu de jus de citron et mettez un brin de thym et une moitié de feuille de laurier.
Utilisez une cassolette pour découper 4 ronds de pâte, un peu plus grand pour les bords. Piquez-les à l'aide d'une fourchette et placez-en une sur chaque cassolette puis fermez hermétiquement.
Badigeonnez-les de jaune duf battu.
Enfournez pendant 20 min.
Servez avec du riz ou des pâtes fraîches. 
Ast uce : 
Vous pouvez varier vos cassolettes avec des morceaux de viande, des poissons variés et dautres légumes.
Le bon accord : un entre-deux-mers (blanc, Bordelais)

Bon appétit


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Des frites dans de la purée ... eeeeerk !!!
> 
> Les belges sont comme les hollandais et les anglais ... Savent pas manger !  *


eh ben ... tu te trompes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









va voir là  spécialité belge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> eh ben ... tu te trompes !
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de l'adresse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Les oeufs durs mayonnaise
> 
> Recette pour 4 personnes.
> 
> ...








 ça c'est la meilleure méthode pour que le Jaune prenne une couleur verdâtre,et, une ôdeur bizarroïde...
Mieux : 8mn 45 dans de l'eau *à ébullition !* ( pour des oeufs de 70 g )
Bon Ap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: je vois pas à quoi ça sert de saler l'eau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



les oeufs sont dans une coquille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... pareil pour le vinaigre  




autant laisser les oeufs à température ambiante 30 mn avant, pour éviter le choc thermique ( éclatement de l'oeuf ),
le reste c'est de la sorcellerie


----------



## anntraxh (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci de l'adresse
> 
> ...



oufti! ... oui, je le connaissais pas ce site,  il y a même pas une heure, j'ai "brotché" sur le post de melaure et cherché rapidement une parade ... j'aurais du mettre ça en lien 
bouffe belge 

mais tout le site est une mine de recettes d'enfer ! bonjour le régime !


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2003)

vous avez envie de manger quoi demain soir ?

Je propose de vous préparer un dîner vite fait bien fait, dites moi vos envies, je me mets en cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

c'est bien gentil, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une chose toute simple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, le principal sera que ce soit ton oeuvre


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Demain c'est surprise


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

nous on fait une recette toute simple (et meme pour le petit déjeuner du matin)
On met des oeufs dans de l'eau bouillante en comptant 3 minutes quand de l'eau recommense à bouillir. On coupe le haut des oeufs (la traduction c'est décalotter) on verse des grains de caviar et on les met sur des cocotier.
avec on mange du pain grillé avec du beurre et en plus un peu de citron pour le caviar.
Voilà c'est trés facile et c'est trés bon !

Katarina


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * nous on fait une recette toute simple (et meme pour le petit déjeuner du matin)
> On met des oeufs dans de l'eau bouillante en comptant 3 minutes quand de l'eau recommense à bouillir. On coupe le haut des oeufs (la traduction c'est décalotter) on verse des grains de caviar et on les met sur des cocotier.
> avec on mange du pain grillé avec du beurre et en plus un peu de citron pour le caviar.
> Voilà c'est trés facile et c'est trés bon !
> ...




mets tes oeufs sur des  *coquetiers*





 si tu les fais tomber des arbres...


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

je vais aller partir manger maintenant
bonsoir à tous les garçons et les filles

Katarina


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Ca a l'air appetissant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est comme ca tous les matins ou juste pour les grandes occasions ?


au fait t'es pas obligée de signer à chaque fois en bas, on sait bien que c'est toi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Bon appétit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A demain


----------



## katarina (4 Juillet 2003)

c'est moi qui a l'air appétissant ou les oeufs ? (je rigole)
on mange ça tous les jours si on aime bien

je ne signe plus


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

il est très très timide: il n'ose pas répondre "les deux"


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * c'est moi qui a l'air appétissant ou les oeufs ? (je rigole)
> on mange ça tous les jours si on aime bien
> 
> je ne signe plus
> *



les oeufs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> les oeufs
> 
> ...





baratineur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 MDR


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non
> 
> ...


C'est bien connu, les geeks préfèrent les oeufs aux blondes !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bien connu, les geeks préfèrent les oeufs aux blondes !!
> 
> 
> ...



les qui, les quoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bien connu, les geeks préfèrent les oeufs aux blondes !!
> 
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Demain c'est surprise
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * c'est bien gentil, ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allez bon je me décide avant d'aller dormir.

*gambas à l'espagnol* 
pour 4 personnes
20 belles gambas fraîches 
un petit piment vert et un rouge
2 rondelles de citron coupées en petits quartiers
de l'huile d'olive  ( bien sûr)
de l'ail frais

dans une poëlle faire confire l'ail et les piments, (faut pas que ça brûle, sinon pas bon), avec l'huile d'olive.
Puis déposer délicatement les gambas, jetter les petits bouts de citron, et arroser avec le   du citron restant.
2 minutes à peine, on retourne les bestiolles, on saupoudre avec une pincée de piment d'espelette (vive les basques),
2 minutes encore. 
Et hop c'est prêt.
Servir bien chaud avec des rinces doigts et plein de serviettes en papier, on mange avec les doigts bien sûr !!!!
On peut servir avec une belle salades de tomates basilic, et oignons frais des cévennes.
La dessus un bon rosé frais de la casa, qques glaçons si on veut.
Le tour est joué, c'est un régal.
Dessert: suggestion: une salade de pêche aromatisée à la fleur de lavande, jus de citron.

Bon appétit à tous et à plus  pour un nuveu dîner de copines et copains, sans foot à la télé.


----------



## bonpat (4 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> dans une poëlle faire confire l'ail et les piments
> 
> 
> ...



??? comment tu fais ????


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ??? comment tu fais ????
> 
> ...



N'oublies pas de metttre la poele sur le feu -en n'oubliant pas de l'allumer- ahuri!


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

*LE SANDWICH AU POULET*

Ce quil vous faut : 

*Un beau poulet*







*Des carottes* 






*Des pommes de terre *






*Des oignons, du sel, du poivre* 






*Trois belles tomates*






*Quatre citrons confits*







Couper le poulet en morceaux après lavoir tué, plumé, et vidé. Disposer lesdits morceaux (il peut y en avoir plus ou moins en fonction de leur taille) dans une 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 allant au four.

Eplucher les pommes de terre, les carottes, loignon. Débiter les pommes de terre en carrés bien réguliers, trancher les carottes en fines rondelles, couper loignon en lamelles. Jeter le tout dans le plat par-dessus les morceaux de poulet. 

Ajouter les tomates, grossièrement tronçonnées. 

Mélanger un peu, saler, poivrer, arroser avec un verre deau de vin blanc. 

Disposer sur la préparation les quatre citrons confits, préalablement coupés en deux. 

Poser le couvercle sur la cocotte, mettre à four chaud (200°), pour environ deux heures en remuant de temps à autres.

Une fois le plat cuit le sortir du four et préparer les sandwiches en moutardant le pain généreusement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

Coq au vin .







Le temps de trouver la casserole,et, le tonneau de vin...je reviens


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2003)

posté par BARBARELLA
.
LE SANDWICH AU POULET

-----------------------------
et les os ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







,tu les tartine aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
.
c'est vrai qu'au bout de deux heures,si c'est du poulet de chez hormone,les os doivent etre fondues


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> * posté par BARBARELLA
> .
> LE SANDWICH AU POULET
> 
> ...



Tu es vraiment un puriste arico, je te ferais remarquer que sur les bouteilles de vin il n'est pas indiqué " *DEBOUCHER AVANT DE CONSOMMER*"

En tout cas je retiens la recette de macelene qui m'a l'air très sympa


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2003)

De retour de vacances, voici une recette simple mais roborative (et délicieuse) comme beaucoup de recettes antillaises

colombo de cabri (antilles) 
Ingrédients pour 6 personnes : 

1,5 kg de cabri 
2 aubergines 
3 courgettes 
3 pommes de terre 
2 oignons 
2 gousses d'ail 
3 càs de colombo 
2 citrons verts 
2 càs d'huile 
1/2 piment 
sel, poivre  
Préparation :  

Faites macérer la viande en morceaux avec le jus des citrons et le colombo 12 h au frais. Faites-la dorer 10 mn dans l'huile. Ajoutez 25 cl d'eau, les oignons émincés, les aubergines et les courgettes en tronçons, les pommes de terre en dés, l'ail écrasé et le 1/2 piment. Assaisonnez. Couvrez. Laissez cuire 1 h. Servez avec un riz blanc et des gombos vapeur. 

Préparation    : 30 mn 
Macération     : 12 h 
Cuisson          : 1 h  10  
Vin : un saumur blanc ou un anjou rouge  

(recette pompée  ici )

Bon ap'


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

Pour Thebig :

Le  " Russe Blanc " 

*Le cocktail préféré du Big Lebowski.*

Recette pour 1 personne dans un verre de type "verre à whisky".

A préparer au shaker.
Mélanger glace pilée et ingrédients, frapper et verser dans un verre refroidi.

Ingrédients :

-  4/5  vodka
-  1/5  liqueur de café (kahlua)
-  1 nuage de lait


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu es vraiment un puriste arico, je te ferais remarquer que sur les bouteilles de vin il n'est pas indiqué " DEBOUCHER AVANT DE CONSOMMER"
> 
> ...


.
d'accord,mais les gambas c'est pas donnés,
_"moi je parle plat de côte"_..voir  *la gueule de l'autre* 
.
avec les crevettes grises
.
150 grammes crevettes grises vivantes
1/2 decilitre cognac(ou wisky,si vieux)
1 gros oignon
une poele( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
une noix de beurre
.
cuire l'oignon a feu doux dans la poele,avec un peu d'huile,sans le griller,3 minutes
ecrasez le dans un chinois,recuperez la purés dans une cuillere a soupe...(reserver)
purger la poele des restes d'oignon,sans la laver
mettez la noix de beurre,faire fondre,mettez a feu vif,dés que ça rissole,y jeter les crevettes vivantes,remuer sans arret,dés le brunissage des crevettes,(uniformement si possible)y ajouter les oignons,melanger,arrosez du cognac,melanger une seconde.
eteindre le feu,faire flamber le cognac(n'oubliez pas d'avoir des allumettes a porté de main,sinon ça va foirer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
.
servir chaud et mangez avec les doigts(plus faciles a sucer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
.
ps : pour BARBARELLA,moi j'enleve la tete,mais c'est au choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> mettez a feu vif,dés que ça rissole,y jeter les crevettes vivantes,remuer sans arret,dés le brunissage des crevettes,
> 
> 
> ...








 ne pas oublier de fermer la porte: sont pas connes les crevettes elles vont pas attendre patiemment dr bronzer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_rouvrezcetteporteb....._


----------



## barbarella (4 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * LE SANDWICH AU POULET
> 
> Ce quil vous faut :
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  soyez généreux


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
elles peuvent toujours se brosser,moi j'ai un digicode a ma porte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> elles peuvent toujours se brosser,moi j'ai un digicode a ma porte
> 
> ...



sadique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_jecoursprévenirBrigitte_


----------



## katarina (5 Juillet 2003)

qui a gouté a la recette des oeus aux caviar. C'était bon ?
moi j'en ai mangé encore ce matin pour un petit déjeuner

C'est que globalcut tu preferes les oeufs à moi ou tu rigoles aussi? j'ai pas dit que tu es obligé mais c'est bizarre?


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

katarina a dit:
			
		

> * qui a gouté a la recette des oeus aux caviar. C'était bon ?
> moi j'en ai mangé encore ce matin pour un petit déjeuner
> 
> C'est que globalcut tu preferes les oeufs à moi ou tu rigoles aussi? j'ai pas dit que tu es obligé mais c'est bizarre?   *



J'y ai gouté, effectivement c'est *TRES BON*, mais j'ai calé sur le caviar, j'en avais mis de trop.


----------



## barbarella (5 Juillet 2003)

Au fait Katarina, pourrais-tu nous donner quelques recettes de spécialités russes ?


----------



## krystof (5 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Au fait Katarina, pourrais-tu nous donner quelques recettes de spécialités russes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La roulette russe, c'est pas mal, mais il faut aimer la cervelle hachée menu et dispersée façon puzzle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Ok, j'y retourne.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Qui pourrait donner la recette des oeufs brouillés ?


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

On n'est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même :


CUIRE DES OEUFS BROUILLES

Cuisson directe dans une casserole 

Oeufs cuits hors coquilles mélangés.

Cette préparation est incontestablement la plus fine de celles auxquelles peuvent être soumis les oeufs, à condition, toutefois, que le degré de cuisson ne soit pas dépassé, et qu'elle reste moelleuse et crémeuse. Les oeufs brouillés se servent principalement dans des timbales en argent, mais ils se servent aussi, selon les cas : 

*	dans de petites croustades spéciales ; 
*	en petites caisses faites avec des brioches creusées, 
*	ou en croûtes de tartelettes.

Autrefois, il était d'usage d'entourer les oeufs brouillés servis en timbale, de petits croûtons de formes diverses, ou de petits détails en feuilletage cuits à blanc, comme : croissants, losanges, anneaux, palmettes, etc.
La méthode a du bon, et elle peut toujours être suivie.
Dans l'ancienne cuisine, l'on n'admettait les oeufs brouillés que cuits au bain-marie : 
c'était une garantie de cuisson parfaite, mais qui rendait l'opération assez longue.
Elle peut être conduite plus vivement en cuisant les oeufs à feu direct, mais très doux, 
de façon à ce que la cuisson se fasse sans violence, pour arriver à atteindre cette
homogénéité parfaite des molécules, qui rend les oeufs moelleux. 

Principe de traitement : 

*	Chauffer légèrement 50 grammes de beurre dans une sauteuse à fond épais; 
*	ajouter 6 oeufs battus en omelette avec sel et poivre ; 
*	vanner à feu doux et a la cuiller de bois, en évitant les atteintes trop vives du calorique
qui, en solidifiant instantanément les molécules d'oeufs, provoquerait la formation de
grumeaux qui ne doivent point exister dans les oeufs brouillés selon la règle. 
*	Dès que la masse a atteint la consistance convenable, retirer la casserole hors du feu ; 
*	mettre les oeufs au point en les additionnant de 
*50 grammes de beurre divisé en petites parties 
*	et, facultativement, d'un demi-décilitre de crème.



Ce n'est que dans un cas de nécessité absolue que des oeufs brouillés peuvent être travaillés au fouet. 

Le guide culinaire de Auguste Escoffier


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Et pour ce midi vous préparez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * On n'est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même :
> 
> 
> CUIRE DES OEUFS BROUILLES
> ...








 il y a urgence, ce matin


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2003)

chiotte de chiotte
.
KATARINA et son caviar
BARBARELLA et ses timbales en argent







il y a encore des têtes a couper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






.
ah ça ira,ça ................


----------



## krystof (6 Juillet 2003)

Je partage mon repas de ce dimanche avec toi aricosec.


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Je partage mon repas de ce dimanche avec toi aricosec.
> 
> *



C'est très bon le oorned beef, avec quelques oignons, émincés et réduits comme il faut, quelques tomates, anchois pilés, câpres et du riz blanc


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

Mais ça c'est meilleur


----------



## barbarella (6 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Mais ça c'est meilleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2003)

un déjeuner à la campagne pour le prochain weekend

ANCHOIADE

Une excellente sauce aux anchois pour accompagner des légumes frais et croquants.
La sauce:
prendre environ 10 anchois au sel, les faire tremper qqs minutes ds l'eau pour les dessaler; séparez les filets délicatement sous l'eau courante et retirez l'arrête centrale.
Déposez les dans une petite poelle avec qqs cuillère d'huile d'olive, une pincée de poivre, 2 ou 3 gousses d'ail coupées en petits dés, une tombée de vinaigre.
Faites chauffer doucement de façon à ramollir les anchois.
Une fois terminé, mettre dans un bol et ralongez avec de l'huile d'olive et montez le tout façon mayonnaise.
Mettre au frais.
Les Légumes : un beau choux fleur découpé en morçeaux, des carottes en batonnets, des concombres, des rondelles de champignon, du fenouil, qques tomates cerises.
le tout disposé dans un grand saladier, chacun trempe dans la sauce, et on se régale.
ne pas oublier un rosé frappé, 
on peut faire en même temps des sardines grillées servies avec un filet de citron.

Bon à tous essayez c'est bon et pour Vieux râleur, repas économique.

Bise à tous


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

huuuuuuuuuuum, ça donne faim, je vais essayer dès aujourd'hui


----------



## macelene (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * huuuuuuuuuuum, ça donne faim, je vais essayer dès aujourd'hui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu me donneras des nouvelles, je te souhaite une bonne journée, pleine de belles choses, la vie est belle.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * un déjeuner à la campagne pour le prochain weekend
> 
> ANCHOIADE
> 
> ...








 Zut, je serais fauché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Petit prix mais grand goût


----------



## PetIrix (8 Juillet 2003)

Pour les amateurs, et surtout amatrices de chocolat, vous pouvez essayer le fondant Ardéchois. Très Facile.

Autant de beurre que de chocolat à patisser que de crême de marrons (pas purée, attention)

Chocolat et beurre au bain marie.
Hors du feu, après fonte de l'appareil, mélanger la crême de marrons
==&gt; mélange onctueux.

Le tout dans un moule (pas la peine de beurrer c'est déjà assez gras).
Et au freezer ou congélo.

==&gt; Fabuleux, mais hyper calorique.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Pour les amateurs, et surtout amatrices de chocolat  *



Vrrrrrrroooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tiens, Barbarella qui passe...


----------



## krystof (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vrrrrrrroooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...




Yyyaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu

Tiens, barbarella qui revient avec la recette sous le bras.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Yyyaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu
> ...








 ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop, ti-piclop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, Barbarella qui s'est goinfrée...


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

*MDR*


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * MDR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle, j'en doute!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnveuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ?

Oooooooooooooooooooooh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yen a plus


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnveuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut ?
> 
> Oooooooooooooooooooooh
> 
> ...














 s'pèce de sadique


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
oui mais elle elle fournit des recettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
_"ce n'est pas comme certains salisseurs de mémoire qui......"_ . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
pour la suite il faut reviser ses classiques


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas parce que j'ai dit que c'était simple a faire, qu'il fallait tout vous envoyer!
Y'en a qui n'en ont pas eu.
J'vais pas en refaire tout de suite, ça me fait de la vaisselle!


----------



## barbarella (9 Juillet 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> .
> oui mais elle elle fournit des recettes
> 
> ...



La preuve :

Oeufs cocottes aux crevettes :

Pour 4 personnes :

8 oeufs
1 pot de 125 grs de crème fraiche
150 grs de crevettes, bouquets de préférence
sel, poivre
piment de cayenne en poudre

Dans 6 ramequins mettre deux cuillères à café de crème fraîche (par ramequin),
casser un oeuf, par ramequin
disposer les bouquets épluchés sur les oeufs
saler, poivrer,
saupoudrer très légèrement de piment de cayenne.

Faire cuire au bain marie pendant environ un bon petit quart d'heure.

Servir avec des tranches de pain grillé.

Ce plat peut aussi se déguster froid.

Bon appétit


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, ben moi ce soir je vais me faire des moules.
Pas de recette écrite.

3 à 4 litres de moules.
Champignons
Crême fraiche épaisse
Vin blanc
Oignon
Poivre
Bouquet garni

Et rien d'autre, même pas d'accompagnement.

Je fais peut-être offense aux Belges avec ça, mais pas grave, j'me régale!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, ben moi ce soir je vais me faire des moules.
> Pas de recette écrite.
> 
> 3 à 4 litres de moules.
> ...









 t'tite question: tu les fais cuire, les moules


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non.
Mais je me fais un peu ch... pour les ouvrir.
Alors je prends un casse-noix.
Mais bon, ça fait des morceaux.

Ah, j'oubliais, les recettes ici sont faites pour ceux qui ont un minimum de culture gastronomique.
Pas besoin de rappeler les bases.

Quand on te dit 1 Kg de carottes, c'est pas marqué qu'il faut les éplucher. Ca va de soi, non ?

Grmffff!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Quand on te dit 1 Kg de carottes, c'est pas marqué qu'il faut les éplucher. Ca va de soi, non ?
> Grmffff!!!!
> *














 va dire ça à l'opposum de TheBig


----------



## bonpat (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens, ben moi ce soir je vais me faire des moules.
> Pas de recette écrite.
> 
> 3 à 4 litres de moules.
> ...



Je connais d'autres recettes pour les moules !
Avec l'oignon aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la crême fraîche on la met en dernier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_- bonpat t'as pété un plomb ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- non , deux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## PetIrix (9 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je connais d'autres recettes pour les moules !
> Avec l'oignon aussi
> ...




M'aurait étonné.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et le bouquet garni, t'en fais quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> M'aurait étonné.
> ...











 Dans la narine, le bouquet garni, dans la narine


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2003)

Celle là, vous m'en direz des nouvelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorbet citron vert, avocat et curry, une entrée rapide, raffinée et originale ! Ingrédients pour 4 personnes : 1/2 litre de sorbet citron vert4 avocats4 pincées de curryle jus d'un citronune pincée de piment de Cayennequelques feuilles de basilicsel


Type de plat :	Entrée
Temps de préparation :	15 min
Temps de cuisson :	0 min
Thème: 	Forme, Végétarien, Familial, Tête à tête
Niveau de difficulté :	Facile
Libellé calorique :	Léger
Coût :	Mini

Al'aide d'une cuillère à glace, former des boules de citron vert, les déposer sur une plaque et les réserver au congélateur.Peler les avocats. Verser quelques gouttes de citron sur une moitié des avocats pelés. Mettre l'autre moitié dans le bol d'un mixeur, ajouter du jus de citron, du piment et du sel. Donner 3 à 4 pulsions (pas plus) pour réduitre l'avocat en purée grossière. Réserver au frais.Découper le reste de l'avocat en tranches fines. Verser quelques gouttes de jus de citron sur les lamelles.Dans les coupelles, déposer la purée d'avocat, ajouter les lamelles d'avocat et les boules de sorbet citron vert, saupoudrer de curry et décorer de feuilles de basilic. Servir aussitôt.


Liste des courses :

Sorbet citron vert, avocat et curry 

1/2 litre de sorbet citron vert
4 avocats
4 pincées de curry
le jus d'un citron
une pincée de piment de Cayenne
quelques feuilles de basilic
sel

Au piano


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Par ces temps de grande chaleur:

SOUPE GLACEE A LAVOCAT
Ingrédients pour 4 personnes : 
4 avocats bien murs
60 cl de bouillon de volaille
30 cl de crème fraîche
2 pincées de piment de Cayenne
2 petites bottes de cerfeuil
1 citron
sel ou poivre
Mettre le bouillon au réfrigérateur. Presser le demi citron. Fendre les avocats en 2, ôtez en le noyau puis retirer toute la pulpe et la mettre dans un mixer avec le jus du citron. Réduire en purée. Ajouter dans le bol du mixer le bouillon froid le piment de Cayenne et du poivre. Faire tourner l'appareil jusqu'à avoir une préparation onctueuse, la verser dans une soupière et mettre au frigo pendant 2 heures. Laver, éponger et hacher finement le cerfeuil ou le persil. Fouetter la crème fraîche en mousse ferme. Ajouter la à la soupe d'avocats en mélangeant délicatement a la fourchette sans battre, rectifier l'assaisonnement Parsemer avec le cerfeuil ou le persil.

Si une bonne âme féminine se sent courageuse...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

MAis dis moi tu travailles au barreau ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_.......... _


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * MAis dis moi tu travailles au barreau ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, je ne vais pas faire mentir ma (mauvaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) réputation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

je ne suis pas un de ces hypocrites d'avocats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais plutot un... hédoniste impénitent


----------



## barbarella (16 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Si une bonne âme féminine se sent courageuse...
> 
> ...



annnnnnnnnnntrahx, maceleeeeeeeeeeene, ouuuuuuuuuuupsy les autre fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles où êtes vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> annnnnnnnnnntrahx, maceleeeeeeeeeeene, ouuuuuuuuuuupsy les autre fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles où êtes vous ?
> 
> ...








 bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut être réaliste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas avec des recettes...


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> annnnnnnnnnntrahx, maceleeeeeeeeeeene, ouuuuuuuuuuupsy les autre fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilles où êtes vous ?
> 
> ...



ben Barbarella de retour, il me faut un peu de temps pour une nouvelle recette.
Mais les mecs peuvent aller voir ailleurs me semble-t-il.
Savent pas apprécier notre savoir faire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> Savent pas apprécier notre savoir faire.
> 
> 
> ...








 sexiste


----------



## barbarella (17 Juillet 2003)

Une autre petite recette fraîcheur 

Gaspacho

Recette pour 4 personnes



Ingrédients :

1 petit concombre
750 grammes de tomates mûres
1 poivron rouge
1 branche de céleri avec ses feuilles
1 oignon nouveau
1 gousse d'ail
1 demi citron
1/2 cuillère à soupe de vinaigre de vin
125 grammes de mie de pain rassis
4 à 6 gouttes de Tabasco
3 cuillères à soupe dhuile dolive
sel, poivre



Préparation: 

Réduire la mie de pain en fine semoule dans une moulinette électrique. La déposer dans une grande jatte
Laver les légumes. Couper les tomates en huit, le poivron en lamelles, en le débarrassant des graines et des filaments blancs, le céleri en tronçon de deux centimètres, le concombre en rondelles dun centimètre et le demi-citron en petits cubes. Peler la gousse dail.


Passer dans une centri-fugeuse et dans lordre suivant : tomates, céleri, concombre, poivron, ail, oignon et citron. Faire couler le jus de légumes dans la jatte, sur le pain. Mélanger. Ajouter sel, vinaigre et Tabasco et mélanger encore.

Couvrir la jatte et laisser reposer trois heures au moins au réfrigérateur, afin que le potage soit bien glacé et la mie de pain bien imbibée de jus de légumes.
Verser le potage dans quatre bols, napper dhuile et servir. Poivrer au moment de déguster.


----------



## bonpat (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Une autre petite recette fraîcheur
> 
> Gaspacho
> Préparation:
> ...



Pour ne pas avoir des petites peaux dans la bouche il te faut monder les tomates!


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ne pas avoir des petites peaux dans la bouche il te faut monder les tomates!
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiètes pas la centrifugeuse s'occupe de tout


----------



## bonpat (18 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne t'inquiètes pas la centrifuseuge s'occupe de tout
> 
> ...


Pardon je n'avais pas fait attention que c'était une centrifugeuse je pensais à un mixeur !
Mais le résultat n'est pas un peu trop liquide !
Normalement le Gaspaccio n'est-il pas un peu épais ?
Et d'après toi Mixeur + Chinois &lt;=&gt; Centrifugeuse ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pardon je n'avais pas fait attention que c'était une centrifugeuse je pensais à un mixeur !
> Mais le résultat n'est pas un peu trop liquide ! *



C'est pour ça qu'on ajoute du pain 



			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Normalement le Gaspaccio n'est-il pas un peu épais ?*



Ceux que j'ai eu l'occasion de manger étaient liquides et délicieux 




			
				bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Et d'après toi Mixeur + Chinois &lt;=&gt; Centrifugeuse ?    *



C'est une bonne alternative 

D'autres questions ,


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Normalement le Gaspaccio n'est-il pas un peu épais ?  *



Et nous avons là le premier potage servi en fines tranches


----------



## barbarella (18 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et nous avons là le premier potage servi en fines tranches
> 
> ...



Ben oui, c'est une soupe napolitaine


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour ne pas avoir des petites peaux dans la bouche il te faut monder les tomates!
> 
> ...



alors voilà, revenant de la catalogne, le gaspacho se prépare de la manière suivante:

au lieu de passer les tomates à la centrifugeuse, ils les rapent, après les avoir coupées en deux, côté chair, ce qui fait un gaspacho plus épais, pas besoin de rajouter du pain.

Avec cette entrée succulente, ils l'accompagnent avec de grandes tranches de pain grillées, frottées de tomate (encore), arrosées d'un bon peu d'huile d'olive, sur lesquelles on pose une belle tranche de jambon cru de Jabugo (si possible) ou de Serrano.

facile à faire rapide, plein les doigts , c'est pas grave.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pour ne pas avoir des petites peaux dans la bouche il te faut monder les tomates!
> 
> 
> ...











 mais non, mais non: suffit d'éviter les aphtes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_pas la peine, je sais où aller..._


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

*Le gratin d'abricots* 

         Dans un saladier, mélangez avec les doigts: 100 g de farine, 100 g de poudre d'amandes, 100 g de sucre en poudre, 1 pincée de sel, et 150 g de beurre, puis ajoutez encore à ce "sable", 100 g de pignons de pin et 100g d'amandes entières émondées .
         Dans un plat à gratin de terre (si possible c'est meilleur), disposez bien à plat un lit de beaux abricots frais, bien mûrs et ouverts en deux.
         Puis, versez simplement sur les abricots le sable aus fruits secs en le répartissant également et sans l'écraser.
         Faites cuire à four doux (6) en verifiant de temps en temps et servez tiède.

Régalez vous c'est encore l'époque.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

ça a l'air bien bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on pourrait appeller ça un crumble


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * ça a l'air bien bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauf que dans le crumble, Mossieu ya pas tous les fruits secs qui sentent bon la provence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 m'enfin t'as raison Vieux râleur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> sauf que dans le crumble, Mossieu ya pas tous les fruits secs qui sentent bon la provence
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de la précision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je vais mettre ta recette au programme du WE


----------



## macelene (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci de la précision
> 
> ...



alors vieux râleur, ce gratin d' abricots ? tu l'as fait ?
On veut ton avis .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * alors vieux râleur, ce gratin d' abricots ? tu l'as fait ?On veut ton avis .
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ben...





 voila...





 c'est que...

_j'lai pas fait_


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

* Rutabagas aux épinards *

prendre des rutabagas, des épinards,

15 minutes à la cocotte minute,

servir chaud !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

Douceur toujours...


Confiture de pêches au rhum

*Vous allez voir la vie en rose !* 

Ingrédients pour 4 personnes (ou deux goinfres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : 

Pour 4 pots de 375 g :
2 kg de pêches jaunes
1,8 kg de sucre cristallisé
1dl de rhum ( *pas plus* ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Conseil :	
Prévoir, à l'avance, 12 heures pour la macération
Type de plat :	Dessert
Temps de préparation :	30 min
Temps de cuisson :	30 min
Thème: 	Familial (on y vient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Niveau de difficulté :	Facile
Libellé calorique :	Normal
Coût :	Moyen

Plonger les pêches quelques secondes dans une casserole d'eau bouillante, les retirer aussitôt, les peler et les couper chacune en huits quartiers, en éliminant les noyaux.Perser les fruits et prévoir 800g de sucre par kg de fruits. Mettre les quartiers de pêches dans une grande terrine en les alternant par couche avec le sucre cristallisé. Ajouter le rhum, couvrir avec un linge propre et laisser macérer 12 heures.Au bout de ce temps, verser le contenu de la terrine dans une bassine à confiture, sur feu doux. Laisser cuire à petit feu pendant 30 minutes jusquà ce que les pêches deviennent dorées et le sirop épais. Ne pas oublier d'écumer au fur et à mesure.Mettre dans des pots ébouillantés et séchés.Fermer les pots à chaud, les retourner aussitôt, jusqu'à complet refroidissement.Les étiqueter et les ranger dans un endroit sec et frais, à l'abri de la lumière et de l'humidité.

Ca va pas mieux, maintenant


----------



## barbarella (24 Juillet 2003)

Ca a l'air pas mal, mais 1 dl de rhum, ça fait pas beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ca a l'air pas mal, mais 1 dl de rhum, ça fait pas beaucoup
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ne l'écoutes pas: il n'y connait rien en cuisine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est pour parfumer,  *pas pour boire* !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

Bon, y'a pas foule devant les fourneaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une toute simple:

LOTTE ET CAROTTES CONFITES AU CITRON


INGREDIENTS
filets de lotte : 400 gr
carottes : 4 grosses
citrons : 4 
aneth : 3 branches
huile d'olive : 15 cl
sucre : 1 c. à café
sel, poivre



PREPARATION
Pressez le jus des citrons et dans un bol, mélangez le jus avec l'huile d'olive, du sel, du poivre du moulin et 2 branches d'aneth hachée. Fouettez bien la marinade pour qu'elle épaississe légèrement.
Epluchez et râpez les carottes, mettez-les dans un saladier avec les 3/4 de la marinade et le sucre. Mélangez et réservez au frais 2 heures.
Taillez les filets de lotte en fines tranches, étalez-les dans un plat, versez le reste de marinade dessus, recouvrez bien puis laissez marinez au frais 15 min.
Mettez un lit de carottes confites dans le fond de chaque assiette, posez dessus la lotte marinée roulée, versez un peu de marinade dessus, donnez quelques tours de poivre du moulin et décorez avec dernière branche d'aneth.
Servez bien frais.

Pas de risques: pas d'alcool


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Bon, y'a pas foule devant les fourneaux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca a l'air bien appétissant tout ça. En déssert je propose :

COMPLICITE D'ABRICOTS ET DE PÊCHE AU CARAMEL

Pour 4 personnes :

2 belles pêches
8 abricots

faire pocher les pêches et les abricots à la vapeur,

éplucher les pêches, les couper en deux, en disposer une moitié sur chaque assiette,

couper également les abricots en deux, déposer 4 moitiés à côté des pêches, 

Napper de caramel liquide.

Servir tiède accompagné de glace à la vanille.

Huuuuuuuuuum c'est très bon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

Pas mal!
Tu fais toi-même le caramel et la glace


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> * Pas mal!
> Tu fais toi-même le caramel et la glace
> 
> 
> ...



Le caramel oui, pour qu'il soit tiède, c'est meilleur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le caramel oui, pour qu'il soit tiède, c'est meilleur
> 
> 
> ...



Essayes aussi la glace en faisant une meringue à l'italienne.

du boulot, mais résultat, j'te dis pas


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Essayes aussi la glace en faisant une meringue à l'italienne.
> 
> ...



Siiiiiiiiiiii, racontes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Siiiiiiiiiiii, racontes
> 
> 
> ...








 C'est bien parce que c'est toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand tu prépares ta glace (avec de la  *vraie* vanille -des Comores de préférence-) il faut incorporer à ta préparation des blancs battus en neige avec du sucre. Il faut que les blancs et le sucre soient battus dans un récipient au bain-marie (60°) de manière que les blancs soient cuits. C'est celà la "meringue à l'italienne".






 Une pure merveille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai faim rien que d'écrire tout ça


----------



## barbarella (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas normal d'écrire des trucs comme ça, ça frise l'indécence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mooooooooooooooooooodéééééééééééééééééééééééraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaateuuuuuuur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est pas normal d'écrire des trucs comme ça, ça frise l'indécence
> 
> 
> ...











 ne m'dis pas que tu fais un régime


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'en parle pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une biscotte sans sel et un verre d'eau par jour. Je commence à fatiguer...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> M'en parle pas...
> 
> ...









 Mon pauvre tofounet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me souviens maintenant qu'elle m'a dit que tu étais un délicieux garçon, l'accompagnant sans faiblir dans tous les moments difficiles de sa vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 tu t'es pas un peu emballé, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_pas la peine de refermer, ya pas d'odeur de cuisine_


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raisons, je vais revoir ma position.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as raisons, je vais revoir ma position.
> 
> ...








 Je te laisse négocier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_je laisse ouvert?_


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai grand espoir. Je suis en train de négocier la deuxième biscotte.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai grand espoir. Je suis en train de négocier la deuxième biscotte.



C'est bien les biscottes, mais ça donne soif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une 'tite idée pour après le punch:

*SARDINES AU PASTIS* 

Pour 4 personnes :

Préparation : 	20 m
Cuisson : 		20 m
Temps de repos : 	1h

*INGREDIENTS*  :

sardines : 		20 
tomates cerises : 	12 
fenouil : 		500 gr
étoiles de badiane : 5 
pastis : 		5 c. à soupe
eau : 			2 dl

*PREPARATION*  :

Faites écailler et vider les sardines par votre poissonnier.
Coupez le fenouil en petits dés et lavez les tomates cerises.
Dans un saladier, mélangez le pastis et leau puis déposez le fenouil et les anis étoilés. Laissez mariner au minimum une heure.
Mettez vos sardines dans un plat beurré, et faites-les dorer au four sur position gril 5 min
Versez ensuite la marinade sur les sardines, ajoutez les tomates cerises, salez et poivrez. Puis remettez au four 15 min th.7 (210°C).

*ASTUCE*  :

Servez ce plat avec une ratatouille ou un gratin de courgette.

*VIN CONSEILLE*  :

Saumur Champigny  (rouge, Val de Loire) (avec le pastis, les deux "plus" de cette préparation estivale, hips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## barbarella (4 Août 2003)

Et en guise de Trou normand 

*Le Sorbet au Champagne* 

Pour 0.75 l de glace
Préparation : 10 min. Frais : 4 h. Sorbetière : 30 min.

50 g de sucre en poudre
50 cl de champagne
40 cl d'eau
1 jus de citron

1 . Porter à ébullition l'eau avec le sucre. Laisser bouillir 10 minutes. Puis retirer du feu.

2 . Ajouter le champagne et le jus de citron. Laisser refroidir 4 h au réfrigérateur.

3 . Passer en sorbetière 30 minutes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

S'rait pas un peu "pousse au crime" la colle girl  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'avais décidé de m'acheter une conduite (c'est fou c'que c'est cher, ces machins là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et tu fous tout par terre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






tiens, ça m'a donné soif, de causer


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tiens, ça m'a donné soif, de causer



Ça ira avec ça :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça ira avec ça :














 t'as des vapeurs, mon grand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













à part les tomates ou les dents qui collent, j'vois pas à quoi ça peut servir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_si, si, va boire un coup, tu m'as l'air d'en avoir bien besoin_


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> t'as des vapeurs, mon grand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu le bois pur ton Ricard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu le bois pur ton Ricard



môssieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sachez que le Ricard, je ne le bois *que* pur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






... quand j'ai la chiasse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_z'auraient dû la laisser ouverte: plus d'air et moins soif_


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> môssieur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé bé.....elle doit être belle la tuyauterie.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hé bé.....elle doit être belle la tuyauterie.



ben... le temps que le plombier du Big se pointe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reste plus que la serpillère


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2003)

aricosec.....au boulot.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> aricosec.....au boulot.



te précipites pas, l'est encore au poste avec la gamine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'engueuleuse de réverbères  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tu me diras que c'est mieux qu'allumeuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Faites écailler et vider les sardines par votre poissonnier.
> .


a ce moment ,j'ai basculé,mon pastis a caillé,de quoi ! faire ecailler ses sardines par le poiscailleux,jusqua maintenant j'avais cru le vénérable grincheux quelqun aimant le petit peuple,mais là forcé de reconnaitre qu'il frequente plutot le 16 arrondissement de marie chantal,pas se salir les mimines l'affreux,l'odorat fragile cezigue,pas salir le prestige du MOSSIEU  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
quand a la dose de pastis,il doit faire comme les cuistots,passer au dessus du plat et s'en glisser une grosse lampée dans le porte pipe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
donc recette tangente


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> quand a la dose de pastis,il doit faire comme les cuistots,passer au dessus du plat et s'en glisser une grosse lampée dans le porte pipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais non, môssieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la lampée c'est avant *et* après  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut être conscencieux dans ce boulot


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

Une autre recette fraîcheur :

Dans une coupe disposer deux trois boules de sorbet au citron vert

arroser de téquilla frappée

manger immédiatement, c'est bon et ça raffraîchit


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2003)

Et après la "mise en bouche" de notre cuisinière, quelque chose de léger pour continuer:

*SALADE DE TOMATE AUX PECHES ET AU CELERI BRANCHE* 

*INGREDIENTS* 

tomates (grosses)  : 4 
tomates cerises : 200 gr
pêches jaunes : 4 
céleri : 1 branche
huile : 3 c. à soupe
citrons : 2 c. à soupe
sel, poivre

*PREPARATION* 
Lavez les tomates et les pêches.
Coupez les grosses tomates en quartiers et les tomates cerises en deux.
Coupez les pêches en deux, enlevez les noyaux et découpez la chair en tranches de taille moyenne.
Enlevez les fils du céleri, si nécessaire, et découpez le céleri en tronçons. Mettez tous les ingrédients dans un saladier. Préparez une vinaigrette avec lhuile et le citron. Salez et poivrez.
Versez la vinaigrette sur la salade et servez bien frais.

*ASTUCE* 
Servez cette salade avec du fromage de chèvre frais sur des tartines grillées.

*SOIF* 
Je vous conseille un muscat (blanc, Alsace) (une bouteille à la fois, siouplait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## macelene (5 Août 2003)

merci vous tous de faciliter mes fins de journées, je ne trouve plus le temps, pour vous poster des recettes , alors je profite de celles de tous les afficionados de la bonne cuisine.


----------



## barbarella (6 Août 2003)

* Carpaccio de Saint-Jacques aux huiles parfumées *

	Pour 6 personnes
Préparation : 6-8 min.

12 belles noix de Saint-Jacques
10 cl d'huile d'olive
2 cl de vinaigre balsamique
50 g d'amandes effilées
5 cl d'huile de noisette (ou de noix à défaut)
sel et poivre

1 . Laver et sécher délicatement les noix de Saint-Jacques. Les émincer finement en pétales d'environ 2 mm d'épaisseur.

2 . Répartir ces pétales sur chaque assiette. Couvrir d'un filet d'huile d'olive, une touche d'huile de noisette et une goutte de vinaigre balsamique.

3 . Saler et poivrer.

4 . Au moment de servir, dorer les amandes effilées à la poêle sans matière grasse et en parsemer les assiettes.

Servir très frais


----------



## macelene (6 Août 2003)

cette excellente recette , me fait penser à celle-ci
*Ceviche (cebiche, poisson mariné en Polynésie)de saumon et de sole* 

350 g de filet de saumon sans peau et sans les arêtes
350 g de filet de sole
le tout tranché finement au couteau à jambon
*Marinade :*  le jus de 4 citrons, 5 grosses cuillères huile olive, 1 cuil à café d'huile de sésame, le zeste de 2 citrons verts, et 1 citron jaune. 2 oignons petits et très frais tranches en fine lamelle, 4 brins de coriandre, et des graines de coriandre concassées, 1 petit piment vert sans les pépins coupés en petits morceaux, et une pincée de sucre.
*Sauce:* 
50 g de lait de coco, feuilles de coraindre, pincée de poivre de cayenne, sel poivre.

Placez dans un plat creux, les tranches de poisson .
Mélangez tous les ingrédients de la marinade et versez sur le poisson. Laissez macérer 2 heures en retournant de temps en temps le poisson.
Retirez le poisson de la marinade, disposez le dans un joli plat, gardez au frais.
Filtrez la marinade dans une petite casserole et ajoutez le lait de coco et laissez fondre à feux doux, 5 mn.
Ajoutez les feuilles de coriandre le piment et assaisonnez (sel poivre)
Servez le poisson mariné avec la sauce et une salade.
Le tout servi avec un bon blanc frais. par exemple un Croze Hermitage, de côté de chez moi.


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2003)

En cas de canicule &gt; boire


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Carpaccio de Saint-Jacques aux huiles parfumées *
> 
> Pour 6 personnes
> Préparation : 6-8 min.
> ...



et que fais-tu du corail ? de la sauce ? une déco ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> et que fais-tu du corail ? de la sauce ? une déco ?



Je m'en sers pour faire des vols-au-vent


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2003)

et celle-la pour demain:

*PANACHÉ de TOMATES et POIVRONS en TERRINE* 

Pour 8 personnes
Préparation : 40 min
Cuisson : 25 min
Repos : 4 heures

*Ingrédients* :
700 g de tomates cerises
1 kg de poivrons rouges
2 gousses d'ail
2 c. à soupe de sucre
2 c. à soupe d'huile d'olive
2 c. à café de sel
1 pincée de poivre
Pour la gelée : 
1 citron
6 feuilles de gélatine
300 ml de jus de tomate
1 verre de vodka
3 c. à soupe de ketchup
1 bouquet de basilic

*Préparation* : 
Préchauffez votre four sur gril.
Pelez et hachez les gousses dail.
Coupez les tomates en deux et mettez-les sur une plaque à four.
Saupoudrez de sucre, dail, de sel et de poivre.
Arrosez avec lhuile et faites griller durant 10 min. Laissez refroidir.
Lavez les poivrons, faites-les griller au four puis pelez-les lorsquils sont froids. 
Otez les pédoncules et les graines et découpez la chair en grosses lanières.
Préparez la gelée :
Faites tremper les feuilles de gélatine dans de leau froide. 
Pressez le citron.
Dans une casserole, mélangez le jus de citron avec le même volume deau et portez à ébullition.
Essorez la gélatine, mettez-la dans la casserole et fouettez jusquà dissolution. 
Laissez refroidir.
Dans un bol, mélangez le jus de tomate, la vodka, le ketchup, le sel et le poivre.
Ajoutez cette préparation à la gélatine.
Versez de la gelée sur ½ cm dépaisseur dans un moule à cake et faites prendre au réfrigérateur.
Quand elle est ferme, remplissez le moule avec les tomates et les poivrons en répartissant le basilic sur les légumes. Rajoutez la gélatine restante. Recouvrez dun film plastique et mettez au réfrigérateur durant 4 h.
Démoulez la terrine au dernier moment et découpez des fines tranches pour le service. 
Le bon accord : un bandol (rosé, Provence)


----------



## bonpat (7 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et celle-la pour demain:
> 
> *PANACHÉ de TOMATES et POIVRONS en TERRINE*
> 
> ...



Par quoi pourrait-on remplacer la vodka ?


----------



## MrStone (7 Août 2003)

Si tu mets de la téquila, ça te fera presque comme une bloody maria


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets de la téquila, ça te fera presque comme une bloody maria


Scuse je voulais une recette sans alcool.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

suffit de demander:

MILLE FEUILLES DE THON A LANANAS



Pour 4 personnes
Préparation 20

INGREDIENTS

thon au naturel : 1 boîte
ananas : 1 
mayonnaise : 6 c. à soupe
ketchup : 3 c. à soupe
tabasco : 4 gouttes
ciboulette

PREPARATION

Coupez le chapeau de lananas et réservez-le, enlevez lécorce et coupez-le en tranches très fines. Enlevez également au vide-pomme, le centre ligneux de chaque tranche.
Égouttez le thon et émiettez-le.
Mélangez la mayonnaise, le ketchup, le tabasco et la ciboulette ciselée. Ajoutez cette sauce au thon et mélangez.
Tartinez chaque tranche dananas de la préparation au thon. Superposez-les au fur et à mesure sur un plat, pour reconstituer lananas.
Placez le chapeau avec ses feuilles sur le dessus. 
Servez bien frais.

CARBURANT

Un patrimonio (rosé, Corse)


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> suffit de demander:
> 
> MILLE FEUILLES DE THON A LANANAS



Et c'est bon ?


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

dis moi Vieux râleur , tu pourrais pas nous ouvrir un bouiboui, pas trop loin de nous tous et tu nous ferais goûter tous les bons plats de ton carnet de recette ??
Dis fais nous plaisir, à nous les femmes.
ras le bol de faire la tambouille tous les jours.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Vieux râleur , tu pourrais pas nous ouvrir un bouiboui, pas trop loin de nous tous et tu nous ferais goûter tous les bons plats de ton carnet de recette ??
> Dis fais nous plaisir, à nous les femmes.
> ras le bol de faire la tambouille tous les jours.



mais c'est qu'elle bonne ton idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que j'ouvre un resto exclusivement aux femmes du bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'avoue que tu me prends par les sentiments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ajoute immédiatement un sujet prioritaire à mes réflexions nocturnes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






vous dorloter toutes avec des petits plats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vais avoir une nuit courte, moi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dis moi Vieux râleur , tu pourrais pas nous ouvrir un bouiboui, pas trop loin de nous tous et tu nous ferais goûter tous les bons plats de ton carnet de recette ??
> Dis fais nous plaisir, à nous les femmes.
> ras le bol de faire la tambouille tous les jours.



et quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur le nom à adopter, pour le "boui-boui"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça devrait bien se trouver, ici


----------



## bonpat (8 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur le nom à adopter, pour le "boui-boui"



 "Aux billes du far"  

Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> "Aux billes du far"
> Qu'en penses-tu ?



Mpffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais tu les connais, y en a qui vont râler


----------



## macelene (8 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> "Aux billes du far"
> 
> Qu'en penses-tu ?





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Mpffffffffff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pas de problèmes, je ne râle jamais .
Reste à trouver le lieu.
Il va sans dire que ce lieu restera, réservé aux filles du bar , si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pas de problèmes, je ne râle jamais .
> Reste à trouver le lieu.
> Il va sans dire que ce lieu restera, réservé aux filles du bar , si j'ai bien compris ?



tu as *très bien compris*





c'est un élément déterminant du succès  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et, pour moi, le jardin des délices


----------



## krystof (10 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> .. et, pour moi, le jardin des délices



Ca rime pas plutôt avec anis chez toi, le jardin des délices.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ca rime pas plutôt avec anis chez toi, le jardin des délices.



restau réservé aux femmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quoiqu'en drag queen, comme la semaine dernière, t'as tes chances


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Certainement pas, tu risquerais de me sauter dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas, tu risquerais de me sauter dessus.



aux fins de désintoxication (il n'est pas nécéssaire d'espérer pour entreprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*COKTAIL AU MELON ET A LA MENTHE* 

*INGREDIENTS* 
pour quatre personnes

1 petit melon
1 dl de sirop de menthe
2 branches de menthe fraîche
3 dl d'eau minérale

*PREPARATION* 

Mélanger l'eau et le sirop de menthe.
Couper le melon en deux, ôter les graines et couper une moitié en autant de parts qu'il y a de personnes.
Peler l'autre moitié et couper en dés.
Disposer équitablement les dés de melon dans chaque verre, couvrir de menthe. 
Décorer chaque verre avec une petite part de melon et des feuilles de menthe.


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

On peut remplacer la menthe par du Get 27


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On peut remplacer la menthe par du Get 27














 NON, NON et NON


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Même pas une goutte, juste une


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Même pas une goutte, juste une



mon petit, dis-toi que c'est pour ton bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_bien qu'à mon avis, il soit trop tard_


----------



## krystof (11 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Couper le melon en deux, ôter les graines et couper une moitié en autant de parts qu'il y a de personnes.



Si on est 50, ça risque de faire un peu juste.

Allez...juste une goutte.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si on est 50




aucun risque, quand tu viens ils savent qu'ils n'ont aucune chance de trouver un petit reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu ne te souviens pas de ton surnom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"l'Attila des bars"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

le plat du jour:

*TARTARE DAVOCAT A LANTILLAISE* 

Pour quatre personnes
Préparation 30 mn

*INGREDIENTS* 

avocats : 2 
melon : 1 tranche
pomme : 1/2 
chair de crabe : 40 gr
jus d'1/2 citron frais 
jaune duf : 1 
moutarde : 1 c. à café
curry : 1 c. à café
huile : 5 cl

*PREPARATION* 

Coupez en deux et videz délicatement les avocats pour ne pas abîmer les coques.
Détaillez les avocats, le melon et la 1/2 pomme en petits dés.
Mettez tout dans un saladier, ajoutez le jus de citron, la chair de crabe, mélangez et réservez.
Confectionnez une mayonnaise avec le jaune duf, la moutarde et l'huile, assaisonnez puis ajoutez le curry avec 5 cl d'eau froide pour liquéfier la mayonnaise. 
Versez la mayonnaise dans le bol avec tous les ingrédients, vérifiez l'assaisonnement et garnissez les coques davocat.
Servez bien frais. 

*CARBURANT* 

Un gewurztraminer (blanc, Alsace)


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le plat du jour:
> 
> *TARTARE DAVOCAT A LANTILLAISE*
> 
> ...



Nous serons là vers 18 heures, le temps de prendre l'apéro avant de dîner, vers 21 heures, au plus tard à 3 heures nous devons partir.

A ce soir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. J'apporte un gateau au chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Nous serons là vers 18 heures, le temps de prendre l'apéro avant de dîner, vers 21 heures, au plus tard à 3 heures nous devons partir.
> 
> A ce soir
> 
> ...



Avec plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







précises-moi seulement qui t'accompagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour prévoir la boisson


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

*Fromage blanc tout chocolat, façon stracciatella.* 

 Ingrédients :  pour 1 bol/personne 

-Du fromage blanc (environ 250grammes par personne/bol). Prévoyez un fromage blanc frais pas trop gras (20% de matières grasses suffisent)
-2 cuillères à soupe de crème fraiche épaisse.
-1 cuillère à soupe de sucre roux en poudre
-2 cuillères à soupe de cacao en poudre (amer (Van Houten) ou sucré genre banania, poulain etc .. ) Au choix donc.
-2 ou 3 cuillères à soupe de nutella© (toute autre marque de pate à tartiner est proscrite ici ! )
-4 carreaux de chocolat à patisser.

 Préparation  :

Dans un bol (plutôt grand) versez le fromage blanc et la crème fraiche. Mélangez.
Ajoutez le sucre en poudre et le cacao. Mélangez.
Ajoutez enfin le nutella à la préparation. Mélangez.
Faites des copeaux de chocolat et disposez les au dessus de la préparation.

La préparation peut se manger de suite, ou etre disposée au réfrigérateur pendant une ou 2 heures.

Servir accompagné d'une tasse de chocolat chaud ou de Cacolac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon appétit !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

J'ai du monde à diner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais je peux passer pour le goûter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du monde à diner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien sur mais il n'est pas dit que tu pourras aisément repartir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. ah quoi que la rue est en pente, je te ferais rouler après


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bien sur mais il n'est pas dit que tu pourras aisément repartir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis gêné pour ta réputation auprès des voisins


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une surprise, prévoit quand même large


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je suis gêné pour ta réputation auprès des voisins



j'les vois jamais et je les  biiiiip   (merci Dark Templar, notre nouvel admin pour la censure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

à l'attention de la miss:

*TRAVERS DE PORC ET PECHES ROTIES* 

Pour 4 personnes
Préparation : 20 min
Cuisson : 40 min
Temps de repos : 12 h	

*INGREDIENTS*
travers de porc : 1.2 kg
pêches jaunes : 6 grosses
coriandre : 2 branches
ail : 1 gousse
miel d'acacia : 3 c. à soupe
vin blanc sec : 5 cl
vinaigre de Xérès : 1 c. à soupe
beurre : 40 gr
huile : 1/2 c. à soupe
sucre semoule : 2 c. à soupe
sauce soja : 2 c. à soupe
worcestershire sauce : 2 c. à soupe
5 épices : 2 c. à café
sel, poivre 

*PREPARATION*

Epluchez et hachez la gousse d'ail.
Dans un saladier, délayez le miel avec le vin, le vinaigre, les sauces soja et Worcestershire
Découpez les travers de porc en 4 portions. Incisez la chair de part et dautre des os sur 2 cm de profondeur et tracez des croisillons sur la partie charnue. Dans un plat, arrosez les travers du miel délayé. Parsemez d'ail, de 5 épices et de poivre et laissez-les mariner 12 h au frais.
Préchauffez le gril du four. Déposez les travers de porc sur une grille huilée. Glissez un plat en dessous pour récupérer le jus. Laissez-les cuire environ 40 min, en les retournant et en les arrosant souvent de marinade. Salez et poivrez-les en cours de cuisson.
Lavez et séchez les pêches. Coupez-les en deux pour les dénoyauter. Dans une poêle, faites les rôtir de toutes parts dans le beurre chaud. A mi-cuisson, saupoudrez-les du sucre. Lorsquelles sont tendres et dorées, saupoudrez-les de poivre blanc moulu.
Dressez les travers sur des assiettes et flitrez leur jus de cuisson. Entourez-les des demi-pêches. Décorez de feuilles de coriandre et servez le jus de cuisson à part. 
 
*CARBURANT*

un chinon (rouge, Val de Loire) 


bon zappétit


----------



## barbarella (23 Août 2003)

C'est ce que tu nous prépare pour midi Vieux Râleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

tu amènes du monde


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Deux, trois copines, pas plus


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

bon, va falloir prévoir double dessert


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Deux, trois copines, pas plus



Elles sont bonnes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont bonnes



eh
OH
c'est une maison respectable, ici


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Il s'agit bien de manger, non ?


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Le problème c'est le mode de cuisson...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit bien de manger, non ?



je suis absolument désolé, je ne savais pas que tu parlais de la cuisine


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je suis absolument désolé, je ne savais pas que tu parlais de la cuisine



Bah oui, que croyais-tu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, que croyais-tu



n'ajoutes pas à ma confusion, j'ai parfois l'esprit mal tourné


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Je n'avais pas remarqué.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

ah bon ?


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

Il cache bien son jeu.


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Avec toi peut être...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas remarqué.




évidemment, on peut pas être à la foire et au moulin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon, laisses m'en un peu


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Nan, il a trop souaffe en ce moment...

C'est un hassouaffé


----------



## krystof (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Avec toi peut être...



Moi, je ne cache rien. Recule toi....encore un peu......et hop.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je ne cache rien. Recule toi....encore un peu......et hop.



tu pourrais avoir meilleur goût


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais avoir meilleur goût



il est pas assez cuit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> il est pas assez cuit











 ne me dis pas que tu as goûté


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ne me dis pas que tu as goûté








jamaiiiiiiiiis avant cuisson complète, ça gâche


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Et avant que vous me fassiez cuire mes lapins, je vous aurez bouffé tout crus...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Et avant que vous me fassiez cuire mes lapins, je vous aurez bouffé tout crus...



C'est ton rêve


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Mais rêves vont un peu plus loin que ça...

Mais tu peux continuer à crier avec la meute, c'est pas super grave.


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Mais rêves vont un peu plus loin que ça...
> 
> Mais tu peux continuer à crier avec la meute, c'est pas super grave.



Vas te reposer, mais ce n'est pas mes, lapsus or not lapsus


----------



## ZIP (24 Août 2003)

Ah oui, tiens faute...

ça n'enlève rien au fond du message, qui je pense est passé.

S'il n'est pas passé, il passera un jour ou l'autre, je ne suis pas pressé...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens faute...
> 
> ça n'enlève rien au fond du message, qui je pense est passé.
> 
> S'il n'est pas passé, il passera un jour ou l'autre, je ne suis pas pressé...



Des fois il y a des durs à cuirs surtout chez les lapins


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Il y a aussi des déjà trop cuits depuis longtemps.


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

sesame a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi des déjà trop cuits depuis longtemps.



Mais là, c'est plus consommable


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

C'est bien ce que je pense.


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Pas difficile, faut jeter


----------



## sesame (24 Août 2003)

Ah la restauration c'est difficile...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

C'est pas moi qui vais t'en parler...


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ?



J'y conais rien


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Bon vu que tu m'as pas mal fait chier ce soir, je m'autorise à te faire remarquer qu'une faute c'est glissée dans ton message...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ?




la crise du chomage est en bonne voie de résorption


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Nan, le problème c'est les types de 50 balais qui savent rien faire, et qui occupent les places.

Faut élaguer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

files donc bosser, espèce de feignasse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... pour payer ma retraite


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Bon vu que tu m'as pas mal fait chier ce soir, je m'autorise à te faire remarquer qu'une faute c'est glissée dans ton message...



Tu dis ça parce que tu es en manque


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Je bosse déjà, no problem.

Je gagne largement de quoi payer quelques retraites.

moi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse déjà, no problem.
> 
> Je gagne largement de quoi payer quelques retraites.
> 
> moi.



augmentes la cadence, j'ai des besoins


----------



## Williamson (24 Août 2003)

Tutututututu....

Le soir, du pain trempé dans un yaourt, un tube de stéradent par mois, et on en parle plus.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2003)

Williamson a dit:
			
		

> Tutututututu....
> 
> Le soir, du pain trempé dans un yaourt, un tube de stéradent par mois, et on en parle plus.


bof, tu me fais penser à ses insectes: les éphémères


----------



## sonny boy (24 Août 2003)

Ils y en a toujours des éphémères...

Comme les martyrs en palestine, plus on en tue, plus y en a ...


----------



## barbarella (24 Août 2003)

sonny boy a dit:
			
		

> Ils y en a toujours des éphémères...
> 
> Comme les martyrs en palestine, plus on en tue, plus y en a ...



C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on les appelle Martyrs


----------



## ZIP (25 Août 2003)

Bon écrit donc une recette de cuisine, pour faire taire les esprits chagrins...


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Bon écrit donc une recette de cuisine, pour faire taire les esprits chagrins...



La tarte aux poils


----------



## ZIP (25 Août 2003)

Et vas y...

J'y crois pas y a que moi qui me fait virer pour des trucs pareils...

C'est cacalimero qui avait raison.


----------



## krystof (25 Août 2003)

ZIP a dit:
			
		

> Et vas y...
> 
> J'y crois pas y a que moi qui me fait virer pour des trucs pareils...
> 
> C'est cacalimero qui avait raison.



Cacaliméro. Très grand philosophe qu'on regrettera toute notre vie.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> files donc bosser, espèce de feignasse...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrggh ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi qui avait déjà pas trop envie d'aller taffer ce matin !


----------



## Amok (25 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bof, tu me fais penser à *ses* insectes: les éphémères




_tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut._


----------



## ZIP (26 Août 2003)

Gniarg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GNIARG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je sens que ça va pouvoir abraser un peu...


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

Un petit conseil de dernière minute :

Dans votre ratatouille ajoutez :

- des olives noires dénoyautées et rincées (trop salées sinon)
- de jeunes artichauds ou poivrades légérement poëllés
- des champignons de Paris

voilà !




c'est tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














j'ai dit "c'est tout !"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















_commence à me courir lui !_


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Un petit conseil de dernière minute :
> 
> Dans votre ratatouille ajoutez :
> 
> ...



Et l'ail, tu le met quand ?


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et l'ail, tu le met quand ?



Avant de se coucher.

L'ail au lit est très apprécié.

Je sais, je sais ... foireux, hein?


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Avant de se coucher.
> 
> L'ail au lit est très apprécié.
> 
> Je sais, je sais ... foireux, hein?



Ah mais pas du tout, c'est excellent l'aïoli avec du poisson


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais pas du tout, c'est excellent l'aïoli avec du poisson



fish-tre!

Disons qu'heureusement qu'il y a des sauces avec le poisson, parce que c'est un peu fade.

Mon poisson, c'est la sole.
Légèrement dorée, avec un filet de citron, et du pain frais beurré.

Que du bonheur.


----------



## barbarella (27 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> fish-tre!
> 
> Disons qu'heureusement qu'il y a des sauces avec le poisson, parce que c'est un peu fade.
> 
> ...








tout ça dans l'aquarium


----------



## PetIrix (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> tout ça dans l'aquarium



Les choses sont bien faites.
L'aquarium c'est le nom du bar du coin.
Donc, ici dans l'aquarium, ce serait plutôt du houblon.


----------



## bonpat (27 Août 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et l'ail, tu le met quand ?



J'en mets toujours en enlevant bien le germe...
Puis en général je rajoute un peu de sauge pour parfumer.

Je préfère la manger le lendemain froide avec quelques tranches de jambon de parme, ou du poulet rôti ou un gigot d'agneau ou un demi cochon de lait voire un petit âne...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2003)

une 'tite faim, moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:

SALADE DE POMMES DE TERRE AUX OLIVES

Pour 6 personnes
Préparation : 20 min
Cuisson : 20 min

INGREDIENTS :

pommes de terre (de taille identique)  : 800 g
concombre (petit)  : 1 
pousses de pourpier : 100 g
pomme : 1 
câpres : 2 c. à soupe
olive noire : 1 bol
huile d'olive : 4 c. à soupe
moutarde (grosse)  : 1 c. à soupe
citron : 1 
gros sel : 1 pincée
sel, poivre 
laurier : 3 feuilles

PREPARATION :

Brossez les pommes de terre sous l'eau courante, sans les peler.
Faites-les cuire 20 min dans une grande casserole d'eau bouillante avec le gros sel et le laurier.
Egouttez et laissez refroidir.
Lavez la pomme, coupez-la en quartiers, retirez le coeur et découpez les quartiers en lamelles, sans enlever la peau.
Arrosez avec le jus d'un demi citron.
Lavez le concombre, retirez les extrémités et découpez-le en fines rondelles.
Lavez et essorez les pousses de pourpier.
Pelez les pommes de terre et coupez-les en rondelles.
Dans un bol, mélangez l'huile d'olive, la moutarde, le jus de la deuxième moitié du citron, le sel et le poivre.
Répartissez tous les ingrédients dans des coupelles de service et arrosez de sauce.
Eparpillez les olives noires et les câpres
Mélangez délicatement au moment de servir.
Le temps de cuisson des pommes de terre dépend de leur grosseur.
Piquez-les avec un couteau pointu pour vérifier : elles doivent être cuites, mais fermes.

CARBURANT :

Je vous conseille un côtes du jura (rosé, Jura)


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2003)

Salut vieux Râleur  jeudi jour de marché paysan et touti quanti, Antonio, mon poissonier, m'a refilé ses fonds de filets.
Je ne sais pas comment le faire:
à la plancha
farcis
à l'escabèche

enfin des conseils svp


----------



## barbarella (18 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Salut vieux Râleur  jeudi jour de marché paysan et touti quanti, Antonio, mon poissonier, m'a refilé ses fonds de filets.
> Je ne sais pas comment le faire:
> à la plancha
> farcis
> ...



Je n'ai jamais préparé de poulpe, donc pour les conseils zéro, en revanche tu pourras peut-être trouver ton bonheur  ici 

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais préparé de poulpe, donc pour les conseils zéro, en revanche tu pourras peut-être trouver ton bonheur  ici
> 
> Tiens nous au courant



merci, de tes recherches Barbarella, quelle rapidité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
je m'en vais de ce pas consulter ton conseil en préparation d'octopus


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2003)

en revanant du marché:

Salade crue de pousses d'épinards avec des lardons et des oeufs mollets.

Tarte de riste d'aubergine 

et re tarte aux mirabelles croquantes.

Si les recettes vous intéresse, je reviendrais vous les écrire ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
je suis rodée avec tout les pages que nous donne Roberto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je laisse le soin aux garçons de nous trouver un désaltérant.


----------



## PetIrix (19 Septembre 2003)

SALADE VIGNERONNE

Une frisée.
Des lardons
Du raison noir et du blanc.

Réaliser un lit de salade sur chaque assiette
Coupez les raisins en 2
Faire dorer et chanter les lardons dans de l'huile de noix ou de noisette.
Une fois cuits, jetez y quelques secondes les raisins pour les faire tiédir avec les lardons.
Déposez en une partie sur chaque lit de salade.
Un trait de vinaigre de Xéres ou balsamique sur le tout.
Salez poivrez à votre convenance.

Régalez vous.


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

*Mâche au foie gras de canard de Vendée poêlé*


 Rincer rapidement la mâche et bien l'éponger.

 Mettre dans un saladier et l'assaisonner avec un peu de sel, un peu de poivre du moulin et un filet de vinaigre de vin vieux.

 Couper le foie gras en tranche de 1 cm d'épaisseur, le saler, le poivrer, et le fariner légèrement.

 Poser les tranches dans une poêle bien chaude et laisser cuire quelques minutes sur feu chaud avant de retourner chaque tranche.

 Se servir du jus de cuisson du foie (pour remplacer l'huile) et le verser sur la mâche, mélanger de suite.

Pour présenter les assiettes, disposer la mâche au fond de chaque l'assiette, les tranches de foie par-dessus.







 Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

Pour accompagner l'apéritif avant que barbarella nous régale:

*SÉSAME OUVRE-TOI en ALLUMETTES* 

Pour 20 allumettes
Préparation : 10 min
Cuisson : 15 min
Repos : 1 heure

Ingrédients :
150 g de pâte feuilletée
100 g de graines de sésame
(blanc)
25 g de beurre 

Préparation : 
Faites fondre doucement le beurre.
Abaissez la pâte feuilletée à 3 mm dépaisseur en un rectangle de 50 cm x 8 cm.
Dorez la pâte avec le beurre fondu et saupoudrez de graines de sésame.
Détaillez la pâte ainsi garnie en 20 bâtonnets à l'aide d'une petite "roue" pour les denteler et les rendre plus jolis.
Déposez-les sur une plaque et laissez-les reposer pendant 1 h au réfrigérateur.
Préchauffez votre four th.7 (210°C).
Faites cuire 5 min puis baissez le four th.6 (180°C) et faites cuire 10 min de plus. 
Le bon accord : un cassis (rosé, Provence)


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Et, enfin le déssert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Poêlée de raisins au miel et au romarin*

Ingrédients :

 500 g de raisins (noirs et blancs)
 2 pommes Pink Lady
 25 g de beurre
 3 cuillères à soupe de miel
 1 branche de romarin 


 Couper les pommes en quatre puis ôter le coeur.

 Détailler les quartiers en fines lamelles. Égrainer les grappes de raisin.

 Faites fondre le beurre dans une grande poêle.

 Quand il commence à être légèrement noisette, mettre les quartiers de pommes à dorer.

 Les retourner quand ils sont bien dorés sur une face puis ajoutez le romarin.

 Augmenter légèrement le feu puis ajouter les grains de raisin, arroser de miel.

 Laisser cuire 3 minutes en remuant délicatement.

 Ôter la branche de romarin et servir chaud avec de la glace à la vanille.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

et l'entrée que nous allions oublier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

*SOUPE de RADIS au FROMAGE BLANC*

Pour 6 personnes
Préparation : 20 min

Ingrédients :
1 botte de radis
1 grand pot de fromage blanc
1 bouquet de ciboulette
1 bouquet de persil plat
2 c. à soupe de moutarde
sel, poivre

Préparation : 
Mettez le fromage blanc à égoutter dans un linge posé sur une passoire. 
Nettoyez les radis et découpez-les en rondelles.
Lavez et ciselez la ciboulette et le persil.
Mettez le fromage blanc dans un saladier. Ajoutez la moutarde, le sel et le poivre. Mélangez, puis ajoutez les rondelles de radis et les herbes.
Réservez au frais jusquau moment de servir. 
Le bon accord : un cassis (Blanc, Provence)


----------



## barbarella (21 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, un véritable repas de gala. 

Bon appétit


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, un véritable repas de gala.
> 
> Bon appétit



à toi aussi


----------



## Alex666 (23 Septembre 2003)

faudra que je poste ici  un de ces quatres ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2003)

à l'attention particulière de  *macelene* 

PAIN PERDU AUX FIGUES

Pour 4 personnes
Préparation : 10 min
Cuisson : 10 min

INGREDIENTS

pain de mie : 4 tranches
lait : 20 cl
jaune d'oeuf : 1 
sucre : 1 c. à soupe
beurre : 50 g
figues fraîches : 4

PREPARATION

Lavez les figues et coupez-les en rondelles épaisses. Faites rapidement revenir les tranches de figue dans 25 g de beurre. 
Battez le lait avec le jaune d'oeuf et le sucre.
Dans une poêle, faites fondre le reste du beurre.
Passez les tranches de pain dans le mélange lait/oeuf et faites-les dorer de chaque côté dans le beurre fondu.
Saupoudrez de sucre à volonté et garnissez de rondelles de figues.

ASTUCE

Vous pouvez accompagner de crème fraîche.
Vous pouvez également ajouter un peu de cannelle ou de vanille dans le lait.

CARBURANT

Un quart-de-chaumes (blanc moelleux, Val de Loire)


bon appétit


----------



## macelene (24 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> à l'attention particulière de  *macelene*
> 
> PAIN PERDU AUX FIGUES
> 
> ...



Grand merci Vieux Râleur, c'est de saison, vite je vais de ce pas cueillir, sur le figuier, de belles figues;
Et lorsque nous mangerons, nous aurons une pensée certaine pour toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et bientôt, confiture de figues à la canelle et au citron .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

dans le but de remonter le moral des troupes honteusement exploitées par le sieur Roberto:

GRATIN DE POIRES AU ROQUEFORT

Pour 4 personnes
Préparation : 25 min
Cuisson : 30 min

INGREDIENTS :

poires conférences : 4 
roquefort : 125 g
jambon de Paris : 125 g
pain de mie : 8 tranches
beurre : 50 g
vin blanc sec : 10 cl
oeufs : 2 
crème fraîche à 30 % MG : 125 ml
lait : 10 cl
sel, poivre

PREPARATION :

Beurrez un plat allant au four, déposez les tranches de pain de mie sur le fond du plat en les chevauchant.
Arrosez-les de vin blanc.
Pelez les poires, coupez-les en quartiers, retirez les pépins puis coupez-les en lamelles.
Tranchez le roquefort en évitant de l'émietter.
Coupez le jambon en petits dés.
Recouvrez le pain de mie de roquefort et de jambon, terminez avec les lamelles de poires en rosace.
Préchauffez votre four à 180°C (th.6).
Fouettez les oeufs avec la crème et le lait, salez, poivrez et versez sur les poires.
Ajoutez le reste de beurre en petits morceaux.
Glissez au four pour 30 min.
La crème doit être prise et bien dorée.

CARBURANT :

Un Sauternes (blanc, Bordelais)



ça va mieux


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> dans le but de remonter le moral des troupes honteusement exploitées par le sieur Roberto:
> 
> GRATIN DE POIRES AU ROQUEFORT
> 
> ...



Pourquoi seulement 30 % ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi seulement 30 % ?



oups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça m'avait échappé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DE LA CREME FRAICHE CRUE ET PAS TRAFIQUEE


----------



## krystof (27 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> oups
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est donc ça l'odeur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça l'odeur



ça t'apprendra à traîner derrière moi...


----------



## toph (28 Septembre 2003)

*Carré de sanglier* 

Ingrédients :
Pour quatre personnes


1 carré de sanglier avec les os, de 1 kg environ
3 échalottes
1 gousse d'ail      
1 bouquet de persil, thym et laurier         
50g de beurre
20cl de vingt blanc sec
2 c à soupe de gelée de pomme
sel,poivre

 Préparation :  
Pelez et hachez les échalotes et les gousses d'ail, ainsi que les              queues de persil. Ciselez les feuilles de  persil. Mélangez une cuillerée à soupe de thym avec 2 feuilles de laurier émiettées              et du poivre. Réunissez la moitié de ces aromates dans une grande terrine et mélangez.  Posez le carré de sanglier dessus et appuyez en frottant pour bien l'enrober,ajoutez ensuite le reste     des aromates et finissez de bien l'aromatiser. Couvrez alors la terrine et laissez reposer la viande pendant 24 heures au frais.


Faites fondre le beurre dans une grande cocotte en fonte, puis              posez-y le carré de sanglier. Retournez-le plusieurs fois pour bien le saisir sur toutes les faces, salez, puis ajoutez les  aromates qui ont macéré avec le gibier. Couvrez et laissez cuire pendant 30 minutes sur feu moyen. Retournez alors la pièce de viande et arrosez-la de vin blanc.  Baissez le feu et poursuivez la cuisson plus doucement pendant 30 petites minutes. Ajoutez alors 1 bon verre d'eau bouillante et finissez la cuisson pendant 1 petite heure.


Egouttez la pièce de viande et découpez-la en tranches épaisses.              Disposez-les sur un plat de service très chaud. Passez la cuisson dans une petite casserole, ajoutez la gelée de pomme              et faites chauffer en remuant pour bien lier. Servez en saucière.


----------



## gribouille (28 Septembre 2003)

*Plat rmistique* 

ingrédients :

Pâtes sèches
Eau
Sel


Préparation :

Lire les recommandations sur l'emballage du paquet de pâtes

Servir

_faudrais commencer par la base de tout merde.... tous la folie des grandeurs.... et vous-vous tapez des carrés Hermès dans vos ronds de serviettes ????_




_franchement... z'etes que des bourgeois de petite posture_


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2003)

j'ai pas un rond ( de serviette )


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

Hè je l'ai reçu en mail de cuisineaz.com il y a 2 jours celle-là ! Tricheur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> GRATIN DE POIRES AU ROQUEFORT
> 
> Pour 4 personnes
> Préparation : 25 min
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè je l'ai reçu en mail de cuisineaz.com il y a 2 jours celle-là ! Tricheur !!



c'est là notre différence: je lis mes mails tous les jours


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2003)

Moi ce soir j'ai mangé ça ! C'était vachement bon et j'ai accompagné vulgairement le tout d'un ptit Pommard vieilles vignes de 2000, que j'ai courageusement gagné lors de mes vendanges annuelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















B?uf aux oignons 

Pour 4 personnes. Préparation: 20 mn. Cuissons: 15 mn.

 Ingrédients

 400 g de contre-filet de boeuf (ou de rumsteck)
 4 gros oignons (perso j'en mets que 2)
 4 cuillerées à soupe de bouillon de poulet
 1 cuillerée à soupe de maïzena
 1 cuillerée à soupe de vin de riz (ou de xérès sec)
 3 cuillerées à soupe de sauce de soja
 1 cuillerée à café de sucre roux
 1/2 cuillerée à café d'huile de sésame

 Confection

 1. Découper les oignons en lamelles.
 2. Découper le b?uf contre le grain (perpendiculairement aux fibres) en tranches aussi fines que possible (l'opération sera plus aisée si la viande est légèrement gelée). Découper ensuite les tranches en allumettes.
 3. Délayer la maïzena dans le bouillon.
 4. Mélanger dans un bol b?uf, sucre, sauce de soja, vin. Laisser reposer 10 minutes.
 5. Chauffer une poêle à feu vif pendant 30 secondes. Y verser 1 cuillerée à soupe d'huile d'arachide. Attendre 30 secondes, puis ajouter le b?uf. Maintenir le feu vif, remuer continuellement pendant 2 minutes.
 6. Retirer le b?uf et le laisser en attente dans une assiette.
 7. Ajouter 1 cuillerée à soupe d'huile d'arachide dans la poêle et laisser chauffer 30 secondes sur feu vif. Ajouter les oignons. Sans baisser le feu, remuer continuellement pendant 3 minutes.
 8. Incorporer le b?uf, puis la fécule délayée. Laisser cuire encore 2 minutes en remuant doucement et sans arrêt.
 9. Ajouter l'huile de sésame, tourner, puis retirer immédiatement du feu. Servir chaud.

 Remarques

 1. On peut commander ce bon plat dans tous les restaurants chinois et vietnamiens en France. Chez vous, il est extrêmement facile à réaliser.
 2. A défaut d'huile de sésame, utiliser du gingembre moulu. Si vous avez du gingembre frais, hachez-le finement et faites-le revenir avec la viande.
 3. On peut substituer le porc ou le mouton au b?uf. Dans ce cas, la viande, coupée aussi transversalement, sera sauté 6 minutes.
 4. Pour varier, vous pouvez remplacer les oignons par des poivrons verts ou rouges, que vous découperez transversalement en très fines lamelles.


----------



## barbarella (28 Septembre 2003)

Pour continuer dans l'exotique :

*Salade de papayes vertes*


Les ingrédients pour 4 personnes :

1 papaye verte,
4 petites tomates (ou mieux 6 tomates cerise),
2 cuillerées à soupe de Nam Pla,
4 cuillères à soupe de jus d'un citron vert (lime),
1 cuillerée à soupe de sucre de palme,
1 poignée de cacahuètes grillées non salées,
1 gousse d'ail écrasée,
4 petits piments hachés grossièrement.


La recette :

Couper la papaye en deux dans le sens de la longueur, après l'avoir délicatement épluchée. Enlever les pépins à l'aide d'une petite cuillère. Rincer à l'eau claire, puis l'essuyer soigneusement.
Râper la papaye comme une carotte, puis la réserver.
Piler au mortier les piments et l'ail dans un grand pilon jusqu'à obtention de la consistance d'une pâte.
Ajouter la papaye râpée.
Assaisonner avec le sucre, la sauce de poisson et le jus de citron vert.
Couper les tomates en deux et les incorporer avec précaution en tournant la salade.
Incorporer les cacahuètes préalablement pilées. Bien mélanger.


Ca c'est très bon


----------



## Alex666 (5 Février 2004)

_J'ai promis a quelqu'un une recette meditéranéenne..._ 

* Tajine d'agneau aux oignons a ma façon. *





Comme tout plat mijoté c'est tj mieux quand on est bcp !

donc les proportions sont pour 6 personnes

il vous faut 1.5 kg d'agneau (epaule +collier)
des epices =&gt; curcuma (et pas curcumin), canelle
sel/poivre
de l'huile d'olive
du sucre
500g d'oignons

coupe les oignons en rondelles et fait les revenir dans le tajine avec de l'huile d'olive bien chaude, soupoudre de sucre et de cannelle, il faut bien melanger !

puis mélange dans le tajine la viandes avec 1 cuillere a café de curcuma, 1 a 2 cuillere a cafe de canelle, sel / poivre.
 (si tu n'as pas de Tajine ,une cocotte fait l'affaire ou une marmite en terre voir meme un wok=&gt; electrique c mieux !)
fait revenir la viande en remuant bien pendant 15 min
rajoute 20cl d'eau puis mettre le feu doux.

Recouvrir la viande avec les legumes =&gt; 1 patate / personne 2 courgettes coupées en grosses rondelles et une poignée de feves fraiches ou surgelé (ne pas hesiter a prendre le meilleur pour les feves !!!)

recouvrir le plat et laisser mijoté 50 min a 1 heure

si la sauce en fin de cuisson n'a pas assez reduite laisser le plat découvert pour l'evaporation.

a servir bien chaud !

voila regalez vous ! 





 miam miam


----------



## macelene (6 Février 2004)

* Petit dîner Italien * sur une jolie terrasse dans Le Trastevere à Rome. !!!





* Pâtes à la Putanesca !!! *




il vous faut: 2 boîtes de tomates pelées, des olives noires, ces câpres, de l'aîl, un oignon, et une boîte de pâtes de préférence des Pennes Rigate.

*La sauce* : dans une casserole, je mets un bon peu d'huile d'olive, je coupe 3 gousses d'aïl en morceaux que je fais confire (càd: doivent prendre une couleur doré sans brûler), un oignon en lamelles revenu ds le même temps, puis j'ajoute 2 boîte de tomates pelées (c l'hiver...), je rajoute du thym, une feuille de laurier, du poivre, un peu de  sel 
et un petit piment tête d'oiseau (ceux qui piquent fort) et je laisse mijoter lentement. Pendant ce temps je dénoyaute des olives noires à la grecque (les fripées..), je réserve.
La sauce cuit lentement.

Je prépare un dessert: 
* Tiramisu aux Framboises et biscuit rose de Reims !!! *

250 g de framboises, 15 cl de café noir fort, 1 cuillère à soupe d'eau de vie de framboise, 3 cuillères à soupe de Rhum vieux, 350 g de Mascarpone, 25 g de sucre, 2 oeufs jaunes et blancs séparés.
Nappage: 25 g de cacao en poudre, 15 g de chocolat noir (bonne qualité) râpé.

Dans un plat creux je dépose les biscuits de façon à couvrir le fond je répartie les framboise dessus, et je verse le mélange café, eau de vie, rhum dessus.
Je bats le Mascarpone, une cuillère de rhum le sucre et les deux jaunes d'oeufs.
Je monte les blancs en neige et je les incorpore délicatement à la préparation.
J'étale ce mélange sur le gâteau. Je tamise par dessus la poudre de cacao et je saupoudre le chocolat râpé. Je mets au frigo pour au moins deux bonnes heures.

Ma sauce continue de cuire lentement. 
Quand l'heure du dîner approche, je dresse de fines tranches de jambon de Parme. 
Je fais cuire mes pâtes. (al dente)

Ah on n'oublie pas de mettre dans la sauce les olives noires et les câpres (égouttées...).

ça sent bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On peut servir en entrée une *salade de roquette* avec des tomates séchées marinées à l'huile d'olive et des copeaux de Parmesan. Une sauce vinaigrette légère au vinaigre de Modène, sel poivre.

Et voilà à essayer.
Bon appétit.








 <font color="yellow">
je sais que certains vont encore se gausser, ...   </font>


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)




----------



## macelene (6 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

>



Putain qu'est ce que t'es cool comme mec toi !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_Je savais, j'attendais au virage.... pas loin !!!!_


----------



## gribouille (6 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Putain qu'est ce que t'es cool comme mec toi !!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Et la tarte aux poils ?


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

C'est assez délicat. Surtout quand il en reste un entre les dents, ça fait un peu négligé.
Du coup, tu ne peux pas échapper à la remarque "Toi, t'as bouffé des moules", alors qu'il ne s'agissait que d'une petite tarte aux poils.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Y a des plats comme ça qui sont plus délicats que d'autres...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Oui, comme le potage aux couilles par exemple. Y a toujours un abruti pour en faire la remarque.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

LA remarque ?

Celle à laquelle tout le monde pense ??

Celle là même ?


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2004)

Oui, celle-là même.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Février 2004)

Y a une couille dans l'potage.

Messieurs....


LA FRANCE !!!


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

Ces deux-là.... Parfois, ils sont glaireux.... 


 Bon, c'est pas le tout, mais cette nuit, j'ai reçu un mail comminatoire de Lemmy. Je venais de poster, un quart d'heure plus tôt, un truc dans lequel il y avait ça :



			
				rezba à 01h45 a dit:
			
		

> Je repense à ce *pot-au-feu* de canard, dégusté à midi. Préparé comme les audois savent le faire. Le canard gras, sa chair qui se détache sur les os. Le bouillon parfumé, odorant. Les légumes imprégnés. Et ces tartines de foie mi-cuit, posées en rosace autour de l'assiette creuse.


 A 02h03, donc, je recevais l'ordre suivant : 


			
				Lemmmy en MP a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais si ce pot au feu de canard t'aété servi dans un restaurant ou chez des amis...
> 
> si ce devait être dans un restaurant, tu te dois d'en *informer* tes petits camarades


  Lemmy est un _vieux râleur_. Il faut prendre garde à sa susceptibilité. Je m'exécute donc. Sauf que je n'ai jamais mangé ça dans un resto. C'est donc chez l'arico que je m'en vais t'en causer, du pot-au-feu de canard.

   C'est une recette qui me vient d'un livre magnifique, _La cuisine des traboules_, de Félix Benoit. Un trésor malheureusement non réédité. Une recette de Daniel Abattu, l'ancien chef du Gourmandin, un fameux resto de Lyon aujourd'hui transformé en boite people.

   Voila comment j'ai adapté cette recette. 

   Prends un canard gras, tapisse l'intérieur de foie mi-cuit, et parsème-le de truffe rapée. Sale, poivre.
   Plonge-le dans un bouillon goûteux, porte-le à ébullition, baisse le feu, laisse cuire une heure. 
 Au bout de cette heure, plonge dans ce bouillon les légumes taillés en olives ou en batonnets (navets de pardailhan, carottes, poireaux, ...).

 Pendant ce temps, prépare un grand bol de vinaigrette avec de l'huile de noisette, des noisetes pilées, du vinaigre de xeres et du basalmique, et fais bouillir cette vinaigrette.

 Sers-le tout accompagné de gros sel, de cornichons de moutarde, de tomates séchées, bref, de tout ce que tu veux, et verses dessus la vinaigrette tiède.

 Voilà, Lemmy. Tu vois, ça n'a rien d'audois, en fait. Mais j'ai transmis cette recette à mon meilleur ami, un audois, spécialiste du canard, qui en est devenu un fervent adepte autant qu'un maître. On a encore jamais pensé à accompagner le bouillon de tartines de foie mi-cuit, comme suggèré cette nuit. Mais ça ne va pas tarder, à mon avis...


----------



## mado (19 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Prends un canard gras, tapisse l'intérieur de foie mi-cuit, et parsème-le de truffe rapée. Sale, poivre.
> Plonge-le dans un bouillon goûteux, porte-le à ébullition, baisse le feu, laisse cuire une heure.
> Au bout de cette heure, plonge dans ce bouillon les légumes taillés en olives ou en batonnets (navets de pardailhan, carottes, poireaux, ...).
> 
> ...


Un conseil pour le vin ?


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil pour le vin ?


 Bah, un très bon vin du Languedoc ou du Roussillon. Ca fait plusieurs centaines de références, tout ça! 
 Ma préférence, avec ça, ira vers un Chateau La Voulte-Gasparets, Cuvée Romain Pauc, d'au moins quatre années d'age.


----------



## joanes (19 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Voila comment j'ai adapté cette recette.
> 
> Prends un canard gras, tapisse l'intérieur de foie mi-cuit, et parsème-le de truffe rapée. Sale, poivre.
> Plonge-le dans un bouillon goûteux, porte-le à ébullition, baisse le feu, laisse cuire une heure.
> ...




Bon, les tartines ça ne va pas tarder.
Juste un conseil pour la cuisson du canard : si tu ne veux pas avoir un bouilon trop gras, il faut faire la première cuisson du canard la veille. Comme ça tu enlève ton canard que tu met au frigidaire et tu laisse ton bouillon sur le bord de la fenêtre ou, si il a assez refroidi, au réfrigérateur. Le lendemain tu pourras enlever tout le gras qui aura coaguler. Tu auras donc un bouillon plus maigre. Sinon, si tu n'as pas le temps de faire cela la veille, tu  peux dégraisser ton bouillon avec du conton hydrophile et une passoire (prendre un coton de base sans aucun parfum bien sûr).


Pour l'accompagnement, en plus de la vinaigrette, tu peux prendre des oignons grelots, que tu fais confire dans un peu de bouillon, beaucoup de sucre et du vinaigre balsamique.

Servir chaud avec un rouge du Minervois, (Voulte Gasparet).


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

On va pas tarder à faire un cours de bouillon...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2004)

Dis rezba ... t'as pas des plats de légumes que tu cuisinerais aussi bien que le canard ...?   par hasard ...?


----------



## rezba (19 Novembre 2004)

Pourquoi, t'es végétarienne ? Je te filerai bien une recette de haricots verts, mais l'audois va faire une jaunisse.


----------



## touba (20 Novembre 2004)

heu... bah j'ai fait une recherche sur les forums avec le mot "daube" et j'ai rien trouvé qui ressemblait à une recette...

et bah donc voilà :

(vous êtes content hein ??? :mouais: )

- pour 4 personnes

prenez 3 bons kilos de bonne viandasse de boeuf ou de sanglier (c'est meilleur)
videz 4 litres de bonne vinasse dans un grand truc, plongez-y 3 oignons dont un piqué de 2 cloutasse de girofle ainsi que 5 bonnes carottes coupés en rondelles. salez et poivrez, faites baigner quelques herbasses de provence, une feuille de laurier et une lichette d'un alcool bien fort comme une eau de vie.
faites mariner pendant 24 heures couvert d'un torchon et tenu au frais.
le lendemain sortez la bonne viandasse de la marinade, égouttez la bien et séchez chaque morceau dans un torchon.
réservez la marinade dan un bol et séchez bien le truc
jetez dans le truc ainsi séché quelques lichettes d'huile d'olivasse, faites chauffer simone et balancez alors la bonne viandasse dedans.
faites bien bronzer la barbaque et rajoutez les carottes et les oignons coupés finement avec amour.
retirez de la marinade la feuille de laurier et les clous de girofle
quand dans le truc c'est bien nickel versez la marinade sur la bonne viandasse et laissser mijotez sans couvrir à feux doux pendant 5 heures au moins.

faites ça avec des gnocchi c'est succulent...
si je me rapelle d'un truc pour la recette je vous le signalerai...

bon appêtit m'dame, m'sieur

bah oui...


----------



## joanes (20 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, t'es végétarienne ? Je te filerai bien une recette de haricots verts, mais l'audois va faire une jaunisse.



Je ne sais pas d'où tu sorts que les haricots verts sont des légumes :mouais: 
Qu'est ce qui faut pas entendre!!!


----------



## clampin (20 Novembre 2004)

Ma recette pour le matin.... 

Ingédients : 

-2 oeuf
- du beurre
- du pain (en tranches)
- du sucre

Battre deux oeuf... 
prendre une petite pincée de beurre
faire fondre le beurre dans une poêle
plonger le pain dans les oeuf battus
ensuite cuire le pain dans la poêle
lorsque c'est cuit, sucré a  le pain,
Manger chaud....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

faites mariner pendant 24 heures couvert d'un torchon et tenu au frais.

Une vieille tradition familiale nous pousse à dépasse les 48h...


----------



## macelene (21 Novembre 2004)

*La Citrouille *

PAs géante bien entendu   mais de quoi régaler 6 ou 8 copains...

- couper le haut de la citrouile pour en faire un  futur couvercle

- évider les graines

-remplir le vide  de :
pain sec ou grillée de campagne
céléri en branche coupé en petits morceaux
2 gousses d'ail haché fin
sel poivre 1 feuille de laurier
noix de muscade rapée

- laisser un vide de 3 cm de hauteur à peu près et le remplir de crème fraîche

- refermer la citrouille de son couvercle

- l'emballer de papier d'aluminium épais hermétiquement hauteur + largeur

- ds votre four chaud 180° la faire cuire 2h30

- à la sortie du four, ôter le papier 

- la présenter dans un plet creux et la servir avec une cuillère en bois.

Bon appétit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2004)

SANDWICH DE DAURADE A L'ORIENTALE

- Une grosse daurade (1,2 kg minimum) écaillée et vidée
- une courgette bien ferme
- une poignée de pignons
- Ras el hanout (du marocain, pas du ducroc...)
- un gros oignon
- Plein d'huile d'olive
- Sel poivre
- beaucoup d'estime pour ses invités triés sur le volet.

Lever les deux filets de la daurade.
Emincer l'oignon
Raper la courgette avec sa peau (Rape à gros trous)
Faire revenir dans l'huile l'oignon, la courgette et les pignons. Ajouter sel, poivre et ras el hanout ; selon goût plus ou moins avoué pour les épices... :love:
Dans le fond d'un plat à four, disposer le 1er filet de la daurade sus-citée, étaler dessus le hachis de courgette, recouvrir du 2e filet.
Arroser copieusement d'huile d'olive et de quelques pincées de ras el hanout.
Enfourner à four très chaud pour une vingtaine de minutes (Le poisson trop cuit, c'est pour les touristes)
Servir avec un riz pilaf au safran et aux fruits secs (Amandes, raisins, petits morceaux de figues...)
YAAAAAALLLLLÂAAÂAÂH!!!!!!!


----------



## ginette107 (3 Janvier 2005)

*Cake au chorizo et à la mozzarella* :love:

3 oeufs
150g farine + levure
10 cl huile de tournesol
12.5 cl de lait
100g de gruyère
125g de mozzarrella
150g de chorizo
1 petit bocal de poivron
sel, poivre
2 cuillère à soupe d'herbes de provences ( basilic, marjolaine...)

Ce cake est plutôt sympa notamment pour un apéro dinatoire (env 10 pers).(testé au 1er l'an succès garanti )
Préchauffer four à 180), th 6.
Préparer mozarrella et chorizo en petits cubes
Egoutter poivrons, couper en petit dés.
Tiédir le lait.
Ds un saladier, fouettter oeufs, farine +levure , puis ajouter huile, le lait , la mozarrelle, le chorizo, le gruyère et les herbes.
Assaisonner
Verser ds un moule à cake anti-adhésif
faire cuire 45 min
Bon appétit :love:


----------



## ginette107 (3 Janvier 2005)

*Cake au chorizo et à la mozzarella* :love:

3 oeufs
150g farine + levure
10 cl huile de tournesol
12.5 cl de lait
100g de gruyère
125g de mozzarrella
150g de chorizo
1 petit bocal de poivron
sel, poivre
2 cuillère à soupe d'herbes de provences ( basilic, marjolaine...)

Ce cake est plutôt sympa notamment pour un apéro dinatoire (env 10 pers).(testé au 1er l'an succès garanti )
Préchauffer four à 180), th 6.
Préparer mozarrella et chorizo en petits cubes
Egoutter poivrons, couper en petit dés.
Tiédir le lait.
Ds un saladier, fouettter oeufs, farine +levure , puis ajouter huile, le lait , la mozarrelle, le chorizo, le gruyère et les herbes.
Assaisonner
Verser ds un moule à cake anti-adhésif
faire cuire 45 min
Bon appétit :love:


----------



## ginette107 (3 Janvier 2005)

erreur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2005)

* Velouté d'endives aux échalotes et à la bière*

*Pour 6 personnes*
*Préparation :* 20 min
*Cuisson :* 45 min



*Ingrédients :*
8 endives blanches
3 échalotes
15 cl de bière blonde
30 cl de crème fraîche légère
60 g de beurre
2 c. à soupe d'huile
1  c. à café de paprika
sel, poivre

*Préparation :*
Coupez la base des endives, séparez les feuilles. 
Epluchez les échalotes et émincez-les. 
Gardez de côté 12 feuilles d?endives et quelques lamelles d?échalotes. 
 Faites fondre le beurre dans une cocotte et mettez-y à fondre les endives et les échalotes pendant 5 min en remuant. 
Saupoudrez de paprika, salez et poivrez, mélangez bien. 
Versez la bière et 30 cl d?eau. 
Baissez le feu, faites cuire doucement pendant 35 min. 
Pendant ce temps, faites chauffer l?huile dans une poêle et faites-y dorer les échalotes émincées mises de côté précédemment.  Gardez-les de côté. 
Quand le temps de cuisson est terminé, retirez du feu et mixez finement. 
Remettez sur feu doux et incorporez la crème fraîche. 
Faites chauffer sans bouillir pendant 5 à 6 min. 
Versez le velouté dans les assiettes creuses, ajoutez les échalotes dorées et décorez de feuilles d?endives crues. 
Servez immédiatement.

*Le bon accord :*
Une bonne bière


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Février 2005)

..... c'est la chandeleur





_Enfin ça m'rapelle qu'il va falloir trôner devant les fourneaux toute la soirée.... _


----------



## macelene (3 Mars 2005)

Avec tout plein d'Amor...  de quoi régaler vos papilles...      


*CONFITURE DE CITRONS*

-	12 citrons à peau fine  (surtout prendre de beaux citrons non traités...)
-	1,5 kg de sucre en poudre

-Lavez et essuyez les citrons, coupez-les en tranches fines (Magimix) et mettre les pépins de côté.  Mettez les tranches de citron dans une terrine et couvrez-les d?eau. Laissez ainsi 24 heures, puis égoutter les citrons. Remettre de l'eau de façon à les couvrir 

- Puis faire cuire  jusqu'à ce que la peau soit molle et transparente. Égouttez les à nouveau légèrement. 

-Faire un sirop avec le sucre et 3 verres d?eau. Quand le mélange fait de grosses bulles, mettre les fruits et les pépins écrasés dans une mousseline et faire cuire jusqu'à consistance de gelée - Environ 45 minutes. Mettre en pots.




*CONFITURE AUX TROIS AGRUMES*


-	4 Oranges maltaises
-	2 Pamplemousses
-	2 citrons.

- Coupez tous les fruits en tranches fines et mettre les pépins de côté. Mesurez avec une louche ou un grand bol, les fruits coupés et ajoutez 3 mesures d?eau pour 1 mesure de fruits. Mettre le tout dans une terrine pour la nuit.

- Versez le contenu de la terrine dans une bassine à confiture et faire cuire jusqu?à ce que les peaux soient tendres (environ 30 minutes). Ajoutez le sucre soit une mesure de fruits et d?eau de cuisson pour 1 mesure de sucre et ajouter les pépins écrasés et noués dans une mousseline.

- Faire cuire environ 45 minutes. Il faut que le jus ait la consistance de gelée.

- Bien entendu mettre en pot.



Pour la mise en pot je vous conseille de prendre des pots de récupération à couvercle vissé, les mettre dans un évier propre avec de l'eau très très chaude... Ensuite mettre la confiture et refermer vite les pots. Retournez les sur un linge. de cette façon un vide se fait et vos pots pourront se conserver...longtemps...  mais j'en doute...

Avec ces quantités de fruits on fait environ 6/7 pots de 250 G....


Si vous rencontrez le moindre soucis je suis à votre disposition...   


À vos fourneaux pour des petits déjeuners merveilleux    des tea time avec des scones ...  et tout ce que vous voulez...      


:love: 


PS: une pensée toute douce pour ma Maman qui sait si bien transmettre sa passion des bonnes choses...    et des tablées remplies de copains...


----------



## Dedalus (3 Mars 2005)

Merci macelene, moi je ne saurais pas, mais j'ai transmis en bonnes mains


----------



## Macounette (3 Mars 2005)

merci MERCI macelene :love: c'est copié-collé dans mon dossier recettes, pour une future utilisation dans pas longtemps...


----------



## IP (3 Mars 2005)

Je suis étonné que personne ne connaisse la recette de la dinde au whisky !   
La voici donc pour vous   

RECETTE DE GRAND PÈRE

LA DINDE AU WHISKY


- Acheter une dinde de 5 kg et une bouteille de whisky ; prévoir du sel, du poivre, de l'huile d'olive, des bardes de lard. Barder la dinde de lard, la saler, poivrer et ajouter un filet d'huile d'olive. Préchauffer le four thermostat 7 pendant 10 minutes.
- Se verser un verre de whisky. Le boire.
- Mettre la dinde au four dans un plat à cuisson.
- Se verser 2 verres de whisky et les boire.
- Après une debi-beurre, fourrer l'ouvrir et surbeiller le buisson de la pinde.
- Brendre la vouteille de biscuit et s'enfiler une bonne rasade.
- Après une demi-heure, dituber jusqu'au bour. Ouvrir la borte, reburner, revourner, enfin bref, mettre la guide dans l'autre sens.
- S'asseoir sur une butain de chaise et se reverdir 5 ou 6 verres de whisky.
- Buire, non luire, non cuire la bringue bandant 4 heures.
- Et hop, 5 berres de plus.
- R'tirer le four de la dinde.
- Se rebercer une bonne goulée de whisky.
- Rabasser la dinde (l'est tombée bar terre). L'ettuyer et la voutre sur un blat? sur un clat? sur une assiette.
- Se béter la figure à cause du gras sur le barrelage de la buisine. Ne pas essayer de se relever.
- Déciver qu'on est bien par derre et binir la mouteille de rhisky.
- Plus tard, ramber jusqu'au lit, dorbir ze qui reste de la nuit.
- Le lendemain matin, prendre un Alka Seltzer, manger la dinde froide avec de la mayonnaise, et nettoyer le bordel que vous avez mis dans la cuisine.

Durée : une bonne journée.


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout plein d'Amor... ...



ça, comment ça doit être bon !!!!!





:love:


----------



## loustic (3 Mars 2005)

Pâté d'écolo  #1714
C'est bon !


----------



## aricosec (4 Mars 2005)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Je suis étonné que personne ne connaisse la recette de la dinde au whisky !
> La voici donc pour vous
> 
> RECETTE DE GRAND PÈRE
> ...


.
c'est bien ,mais tu n'a pas donné la marque du WISKY,c'est important por le gout  
.
sinon,la recette ça va


----------



## mactambour (24 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout plein d'Amor...  de quoi régaler vos papilles...
> 
> 
> *CONFITURE DE CITRONS*
> ...



*Les Scones...*

- 3 verres de farine
- 1/2 verre de lait
- 125 gr de beurre
- une pincée de sel
- 1cuillère à café de levure alsacienne

Pétrissez les 3 verres de farine avec le demi verre de lait et la pincée de sel puis le beurre et la levure.
Abaissez la pâte sur 2 cms d?épaisseur. 
Découpez des cercles avec un verre à madère (ou un coupe pâte spécial)
Dorez au lait
20 minutes de cuisson.
Une fois dorés (mais pas trop) sortez les, brûlez vous les doigts en les coupant en deux, beurrez les bien et servez très chaud, avec les confitures... 

A déconseiller pour régime minceur.


 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

* Salade de pommes de terre*

1,5 kg de pommes de terre à chair ferme

2 cuillères à soupe de moutarde douce
6 cuillères à soupe de vinaigre de vin blanc
6 cuillères à soupe d'huile de tournesol
1 oignon
1,5 cuillère à café de sel
1 tour de moulin à poivre
1 concombre 
1 petite botte de ciboulette
3 dl de bouillon de légumes épicé (Maggi © par ex.)

*1/2 journée à l'avance:*

 - faire cuire les pommes de terre en "robe des champs"
 - les "éplucher" immédiatement et les couper en rondelles de 5 mm d'épaisseur (bonjour les mimines  )
 - en réserver 100 gr
 - verser de suite le bouillon de légumes bouillant sur les pommes de terre chaudes

*préparer la sauce:*

 - réduire l'oignon en purée
 - y incorporer les pommes de terre réservées
 - incorporer le mélange à la vinaigrette
 - émulsionner soigneusement le mélange

 - verser la sauce sur les pommes de terre en ayant laissé le bouillon de légumes
 - mélanger délicatement, couvrir et réserver au frais

*30 mn avant de servir:*

 - égoutter les pommes de terre
 - incorporer le concombre pelé, coupé en deux en long, épépiné, coupé en tranches de 5 mm d'épaisseur
 - répandre la ciboulette ciselée

_j'ajoute une feuille de laurier à l'eau de cuisson des pommes de terre et un peu de muscade au mélange oignon/pommes de terre _


excellent en pic nic au bord d'un lac ou sous une tour..  ​


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2005)

Hullo,

Voici ma recette de tarte qu'une collègue de bureau m'a donnée et que j'ai parfois un peu modifiée.

Si vous avez du courage, faire une pâte brisée (si, si c'est facile: de la farine, moitié moins de beurre, en faire une semoulle, ajouter un peu tout petit peu d'eau salée, mélanger, faire reposer), sinon une bonne pâte toute prête (oui j'ai cédé à l'extrême facilité... :rose: ).

Faire fondre des oignons (4 ou 5 moyens). 
(Y ajouter un peu d'ail, Christelle y mettait un peu de piment).
Ajouter une boîte moyenne de thon bien émietté.
Mélanger tout ça.
Ajouter 20cl de crème fraiche battue avec un ½uf et correctement salée et poivrée.
Mélanger tout ça. 
Ajouter par-ci par là un peu de fromage rapé. Un peu!
Quand le tout est bien amalgamé, verser dans le plat (sur la pâte! )
Parsemer légèrement de fromage rapée (en tout j'avais utilisé 70g).
Mettre au four chaud pour... une demi-heure grosso-modo.

Valà, valà...

Le thon peut être remplacé par des crevettes découpés (ça m'a un peu moins emballé que le thon tout de même), je suppose que des lardons iraient bien aussi, voir juste des oignons en fait.

Bref, lâchez-vous! Tel est le plaisir de la cuisine!

A.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2005)

*Une recette de blancs poulet mariné*

Les proportions sont à adaptées en fonction du nombre de blancs de poulet. Même si vous pouvez les modifier en fonction de vos goûts.
(ici ce sont les proportions pour 8 blancs de poulet)

6 citrons
5 ou 6 cuillères à soupe d'huile végétale
2 gousses d'ail émincées
5 ou 6 cuillères à soupe de sirop d'érable
4 cuillères à soupe de moutarde à l'ancienne
8 blancs de poulet (bien-sûr )
Et du thym

Fouettez le jus de citron, l'huile, l'ail et le thym jusqu'à obtenir un mélange homogène. Puis versez le tout sur les blancs de poulet et laissez macérer au frigo pendant au moins 2 heures (plus long mieux c'est).

Ensuite égouttez les blancs de poulet et placez-les dans un plat allant au four et mettez la marinade de côté. Mélangez le sirop d'érable et la moutarde à l'ancienne dans la marinade.

Puis versez la moitié de la marinade sur les blancs de poulet et mettez le plat au four très chaud (thermostat 6 à 200 °C).
Pendant la cuisson (entre 45 minutes et 1 heure) arrosez de temps en temps les blancs avec le reste de la marinade et rajoutez de la moutarde à l'ancienne dessus en étalant bien tout en pensant à les retourner de temps à autre pour qu'ils cuisent bien des deux côtés.

Voilà !


----------



## lumai (5 Septembre 2005)

Vouaaaa ! :love:
Je vais pas tarder à l'essayer !


----------



## La SAGEsse (5 Septembre 2005)

*

Boudin noir, confiture d'oignons et pommes caramélisées.

*
Confiture d'oignons:

1kg d'oignon,
20cl d'eau
150 gr de sucre

Emincez finement les oignons (ça fait pleurer mais qu'est ce que c'est bon...)
Faires chauffer l'eau et le sucre, lorsque le liquide est couleur caramel, rajoutez-y les oignons.
Le caramel va se durcir autour des oignons mais c'est pas grave, ça se liquéfie par la suite.
Laissez sur feu doux 30 mn et tourner de temps en temps.


Pommes caramélisées:

2 belles goldens
30 gr de beurre
2 c à c de sucre

Epluchez les pommes et coupez-les en quartier ni trop large, ni trop épais.
Faites fondre le beurre et ajoutez-y les pommes puis saupoudez de sucre et laisser caraméliser.

Faites cuire le boudin dans du beurre fondu puis servez-le accompagné de confiture d'oignons et de pommes. Si vous êtes un gros mangeur, vous pouvez aussi rajouter une purée de pomme de terre.

*Bon appetit !* :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

Waououououo  de bonnes recettes pour varier les plaisirs de la bouche...    merci à TOUtes et TOus... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2005)

Pour 6 personnes... Heu ; des vraies personnes pas des postulantes à devenir top modèle...

1kg de gambas crues (eviter les naines ; et de la sauvage , de préférence  )
600 / 800 g de tagliatelle fraîches (Si vous avez le matos et le savoir faire pour les faire vous même ; ça devient comme le bonheur, mais en mieux  :love
4 échalottes
1/2 bouquet de persil et 1/2 gousse d'ail (Facultatif - selon goût)
huile d'olive
Un *bon* vin blanc sec (A discrétion ; d'autant plus que vous pouvez vous en balancer un peu dans le cornet en bossant :love: )
Une briquette et demi de crème fraîche (Pas de l'allègée - voir remarque en intro)
Cognac (Mêmes proportions que pour le vin blanc et vive Maïté!!!! :rateau: )
2 dosettes de safran
sel, poivre (Du moulin ; par pitié!  )  

1) décortiquer les gambas, à part le bout de la queue... Ne jettez surtout pas les têtes ; malheureux!!! 
2) Faire sauter les têtes des animals, puis mouiller d'un bon verre généreux (30 cl, minimum) de vin blanc ;  saler et laisser réduire de moitié. Puis écraser les têtes dans un chinois (Une fine passoire ; crétin!  )  avec un pilon, pour en recueillir tout le jus... Avec le jus de cuisson, vous avez à l'arrivée un très bon fumet de crustacés.
3) Faire sauter (5mn, pas plus) Les gambas, salées et poivrées, à l'huile d'olive, puis les flamber cruellement au cognac. Rajouter alors la persillade (Persil haché + demi gousse passée au presse ail) et remisez-les par devers vous... hein? Non, Thérèse : j'ai aussi débranché le téléphone...  
4) réjouissez-vous, car la moitié du chemin est atteinte... Généralement, ça s'arrose!!! 

5 ) Burp... Faire blondir les échalottes très finement hachées, rajouter le fumet de tronches et la crème fraîche. 'Tain d'Adèle©! J'allais oublier le safran... Laisser épaissir un peu ; goûtez et rectifiez alors l'assaisonnement, si nécéssaire. Eteindre et rajouter les gambas.
6) Si vous n'êtes pas trop branque, vous avez déjà mis de l'eau à bouillir pour les pâtes... Cuisez les ; et pendant ce temps ébouillantez un plat de service... C'est à dire que vous mettez de l'eau bouillante que vous ne viderez qu'au moment de servir... 
7) pendant que vos pâtes s'égoutent tranquillou dans une passoire, redonnez un bon coup de chaud à votre sauce infestée de crustacés morts...
8) Mettre les pâtes dans le plat de service et rajouter votre sauce par dessus...


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

[Ceci est une recette économique mais on peut modifier la préparation en utilisant des poitrines de poulet ou des hauts de cuisse.]

*Ingrédients pour 4 personnes* 

1 kg de pilons de poulet
1 oignon émincé
2 branches de céleri émincées
2 tomates coupées en dés
250 ml de bouillon de volaille
120 ml de vin blanc
2 c. à soupe de farine
2 c. à s. de curry
30 g de raisins secs
50 ml de rhum
1 pomme
1 banane dessert taillée en rondelles
50 g de noix de coco râpée
120 ml de crème fraîche
1/4 de citron vert (jus)


*Préparation*

1. Faire tremper les raisins dans le rhum - ajouter au besoin un petit peu d'eau. Faire revenir le poulet dans une sauteuse avec l'huile. Ajouter l'oignon, le céleri, les tomates et la farine. Mélanger.
2. Mouiller avec le bouillon de volaille et le vin blanc. Assaisonner de sel et de curry. Laisser mijoter 20 minutes.
3. Ajouter les raisins et la pomme avec sa peau mais coupée en dés. Laisser frémir 30 minutes.
4. Juste avant de servir, le temps d'échauffer, ajouter la banane, la noix de coco, la crème et le jus de citron vert.
5. Rectifier l'assaisonnement et servir chaud.


----------



## Bilbo (25 Décembre 2005)

J'ai fait ça hier pour le réveillon. Un pur bonheur. 

*Coq en pâte*
Recette des frères Haeberlin
Auberge de l'Ill à Illhaeusern​
Pour 4 personnes

1 coq de ferme de 2,5 kg
250 g de pâte feuilletée
200 g de champignons
1/4 de litre de fond de veau
1 verre de vin blanc d'Alsace
1 tomate, 1 oignon, 1 carotte
100 g de beurre
Sel, poivre
1 jaune d'½uf pour dorer

Pour la farce
100 g de pain de mie trempé au lait
50 g de porc
50 g de lard gras
1 échalote
Persil
1 jaune d'½uf
1 cuillère à café de Cognac
100 g de beurre

Vider le coq. Garder le foie et le c½ur en réserve.
Enduire le coq de beurre et le rôtir à couvert durant 1 heure au four. Le sortir de la cocotte et le couper en 4.

Pour la farce : passer à la grille fine le porc, le lard, le foie le coeur et le pain de mie pressé. Mettre la farce dans un bol. Y ajouter l'échalote hachée et suée au beurre, 1 cuillère à soupe de persil haché et 1 jaune d'½uf, 1 cuillère à café de Cognac. Saler, poivrer. Bien mélanger le tout.

Sortir le coq et faire revenir dans le beurre de la cuisson l'oignon coupé en 4, la carotte et la tomate. Déglacer avec le vin blanc et le fond de veau. Laisser cuire une dizaine de minutes. Passer au chinois.

Émincer les champignons et les sauter au beurre.

Il faut un grand plat en terre allant au four. Former avec la farce quatre galettes aplaties. Les mettre dans le plat. Poser sur chaque galette de farce un quartier de coq. Mettre autour les champignons et verser le fond de la cuisson réduit.

Étendre au rouleau la pâte feuilletée et recouvrir le plat en pressant le pâte contre le plat. Badigeonner la pâte au jaune d'½uf. La décorer en la rayant avec une fourchette (faire attention à ne pas trouer la pâte).

Cuire à four chaud (220°) durant 30 minutes.

Servir à part une salade de mâche.

Surtout ne pas omettre de manger la croûte imprégnée de tous les arômes du coq.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

mon choléstérole vient d'hurler


----------



## Bilbo (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mon choléstérole vient d'hurler


Celui de ma femme a un mal fou à s'en remettre. Je suis interdit de fourneaux jusqu'au printemps. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

J'peux pas tuer un coq à chaque noël, je l'utilise jusqu'à sa plus grandze vieillesse et le cuisine au vin... En plus si je dois surveiller son poids...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

celà dis je paierais cher pour manger plutot que la dinde de midi


----------



## thant (25 Décembre 2005)

Le coq est mort le coq est mort :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

Voir ici.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Malin de balancer ça le matin de Noël, j'y ai pensé toutes la journée... Résultat : pour le nouvel an j'éssaye la recette...
Quel genre de vin s'accomode le mieux ?


----------



## al02 (25 Décembre 2005)

*Le bouillon de corbeau.*​

_1 jeune corbeau, 
[*]1 motte de saindoux, 
[*]1/2 verre d'eau-de-vie, 
[*]1 bouquet garni, 
[*]sel et poivre._

Choisissez un corbin que l'âge n'a point trop endurci, plumez-le et étripez-le. 
Faîtes revenir l'oiseau dans le saindoux pendant une vingtaine de minutes puis couvrez-le d'eau. 
Versez l'eau-de-vie. Ajoutez le bouquet garni. Salez et poivrez généreusement.

Passez le bouillon quand vous jugerez que la cuisson est suffisante (ne ménagez ni le bois ni votre patience !). 
Présentez en soupière avec des croûtons et recommandez à vos convives de verser un peu de vin rouge dans leur assiette, un fond de verre, comme pour faire chabrot. 
Cela gagnera en saveur ce qui sera perdu en apparence !

_Source :_ 
Gérard BOUTET, 
_Nos grands-mères aux fourneaux. _
ISBN 2-7242-9257-X​

"Elle est pas belle la vie ! " _(Jean-Luc Petitrenaud)_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

j'ai fait ça ce midi
http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/recette.cfm?num_recette=41501


> Sauté de biche strogonoff
> 
> Préparation : 45 min
> Cuisson : 2 h
> ...




Assez bon marché mais bien délicat !


----------



## al02 (25 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait ça ce midi
> http://www.marmiton.org/recettes/recette.cfm?num_recette=41501
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.marmiton.org/ est un super site de recettes !


----------



## macelene (26 Décembre 2005)

Ce soir    Gratin Dauphinois, jambon à l'os...


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

*Recette du "poulet au miel" façon valoriel*​
J'utilise des blancs de poulets vendus sous blisters dans les grandes surfaces (choisir le modèle sans grippe aviaire    ) que je découpe en morceaux relativement gros.

Ensuite, faire revenir des oignons dans une poelle haute, ajouter les morceaux de poulet puis une bonne dose de miel :love:

Pour ma part, j'ajoute une demi-boîte de maïs*, c'est vachement bon 





* après le poulet et le miel 



_l'astuce: un verre d'eau et un bouillon cube _​


----------



## Philippe (18 Janvier 2006)

Légumes : 3 gros oignons - une grosse tête d'ail - 3 poivrons moyens (2 verts et 1 rouge)
Viande : un demi-kilo de kefta (haché de boeuf acheté chez notre boucher marocain)

Découper les légumes en très petits morceaux. Faire chauffer le tout à feu doux, sans épices ni matière grasse, dans une grande poêle (ou un wok), pendant une bonne quinzaine de minutes. Remuer de temps en temps et ajouter, s'il le faut, un petit verre d'eau. À ce stade des opérations, le degré de cuisson est atteint lorsque les oignons commencent à pâlir et cessent d'être croquants.
Séparer alors la viande en 4 ou 5 boulettes que l'on dépose sur les légumes ; écraser grossièrement chacune des boulettes avec une spatule et laisser cuire doucement. Le but est de faire prendre à la viande le goût des légumes.
Au fur et à mesure que la viande cuit, continuer à l'écraser en l'incorporant au mélange de légumes, jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit bien émiettée. Réserver.

Sauce tomate : 6 ou 7 belles tomates pas trop fermes - concentré de tomates (prévoir une boîte de 400 grammes) - vin rouge (prévoir une bouteille) - épices : sel, poivre noir, poivre rouge doux (paprika), poivre de Cayenne, épices spaghetti

Débarrasser les tomates de leur peau en les ébouillantant quelques minutes ; les couper grossièrement. Verser les tomates, les 3/4 de la boîte de concentré de tomates et une bonne moitié de la bouteille de vin rouge dans une grande casserole. Chauffer le tout et ajouter les épices. Personnellement je prépare la sauce assez relevée et j'ajoute comme épices : du sel selon convenance ; une bonne cuillère à café de poivre noir ; deux cuillères à soupe de poivre rouge ou paprika ; trois cuillères à soupe d'épices spaghetti ; j'ajoute aussi du poivre de Cayenne (une demi-cuillère à café). Poursuivre la cuisson à feu moyen pendant une petite heure, la sauce devient alors bien homogène. On peut alors rajouter un peu de concentré de tomates et rendre la sauce moins épaisse en ajoutant un peu de vin rouge.

Verser alors le mélange de viande et de légumes dans la sauce tomate, bien mélanger et laisser mijoter pendant 2 ou 3 heures. Vérifier et rectifier au besoin l'assaisonnement. Selon la durée de la cuisson, rajouter le cas échéant du vin rouge pour que la sauce tomate reste un tantinet liquide. Éviter de rajouter du vin en fin de cuisson, le goût du vin serait trop prononcé.

J'obtiens de cette manière plus ou moins 4 litres de sauce que l'on peut servir sur-le-champ accompagné de parmesan râpé ; on peut aussi laisser refroidir cette sauce (conserver au frigidaire) et la réchauffer et la servir le lendemain, c'est encore meilleur.

Bon appétit !

Ph.


----------



## chroukin (13 Février 2006)

Pas mal mais les tomates en cette saison  

Bon moi j'ai un dessert : 

200g de farine et 100g de beurre + un peu d'eau pour faire la pâte (faut tout mélanger et laisser au frais le temps de faire le reste).

Couper des pommes en tranches, puis faire la préparation du flan : 2 oeufs, 100g de sucre, une cuillère à soupe de concentré de vanille, une cuillère à soupe (ou deux ) de Calvados (ça marche très bien avec le rhum aussi, ou même le Cointreau, mais j'ai pris ce que j'avais sous la main ). Puis rajouter du lait à l'envie.

Maintenant sortir et étaler la pâte, la piquer avec une fourchette, disposer les pommes au fond, puis verser la préparation sur les pommes.

Mettre le tout au four à environ 160-180 degrés pendant une quarantaine de minutes.

Délicieux 

On peut saupoudrer de sucre en milieu de cuisson 

Voilà c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça a bien plu.


PS : ne prenez pas une grosse cuite avec tout ça ce serait dommage de tout vomir 

bye


----------



## guytantakul (13 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Et la morue aux fraises ça vous dit ?



Tiens, marrant, j'en ai vu une le week-end dernier. 
Je l'ai taquinée deux minutes, puis j'ai laissé tomber (elle était trop morue et trop aux fraises pour que ça vaille le coup, mais marrant tout de même  )

En revanche, je n'ai jamais rencontré de cabillau à l'ananas lors de soirées (étrange, ça...  )


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Quels sont vos petits plats préférés ? Etes vous, vous même un fin cordon bleu ou savez vous faire simplement mais bien une ou deux recettes ? 

Le Puerco Pibill par exemple que mon ami Kryztof affectionne tout particulièrement  ça fait deux ans qu'il doit m'en faire un . (Recette dans les bonus du DVD IL ETAIT UNE FOIS AU MEXIQUE par Rodriguez himself !)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai deux plat que je réeussi mieux que les autres (plats, pas personnes) les *LASAGNES AL FORNO* et le *CHILI CON CARNE*.

Je suis aussi raide dingue des pizzas, mais des bonnes attention, hein!

Sinon, j'assure dans LA DAUBE PROVENCALE, LE BOEUF BOURGUIGNON, LE COUSCOUS et d'autres choses encore que je citerais plus tard si vous êtes sages.

J'aime aussi la cuisine asiatique, mais là je n'y connais rien, mais pas le Sushis (pouah!).

Ah, et ausi le TAGINE que la mère de ma fille fait très bien.

Bon, et bien à vous.

J'oubliais, LA CHOUCROUTE de mon père,ainsi que son CASSOULET et son CHOUX FARCI (hein champion  )


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

La béchamel _Roberto_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> mon ami Kryztof )


Arf j'ai failli marcher


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arf j'ai failli marcher



T'as failli marcher pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

une recette toute bête:

faire revenir des rables de lapin dans une sauteuse

assaisonez et déglacez au vin blanc (ou cognac, armagnac...)

réservez les rables à mi cuisson (piquez la viande avec un couteau pointu, la lame doit être légèrement humide) pendant que le four chauffe (200°), tartinez les rables avec un bonne couche de moutarde.

dans la sauteuse, ajoutez du fond de veau et laissez réduire doucement

mettre les rables au four et laissez les cuire environ 15 minutes (dépendant de la quantité et de la taille des rables)

sortez du four et versez la sauce obtenue autour des rables.

accompagnez avec des pates fraiches au beurre (pas trop de beurre, il y a la sauce).

c'est partie.

Vous avez le droit de vous foutre de moi. Mais c'est bon quand même:rose:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez le droit de vous foutre de moi. Mais c'est bon quand même:rose:



Pourquoi te foutre de toi, perso je ne mange pas de lapin, mais ça à l'air sympa comme recette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Quels sont vos petits plats préférés ? Etes vous, vous même un fin cordon bleu ou savez vous faire simplement mais bien une ou deux recettes ?



Afin que tous et toutes puissent profiter des quelques recettes secrètes révélées par les forumeurs, j'ai fusionné ton sujet avec celui du cuisinier officiel du bar


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Afin que tous et toutes puissent profiter des quelques recettes secrètes révélées par les forumeurs, j'ai fusionné ton sujet avec celui du cuisinier officiel du bar


-bravo FINN
-
patissier
boulanger
sommelier
pour ce qui est de la gueule,je crains personne   
........a part LOUSTIC   GUYTAN :hein: , LEMMY pour la PICOLE  
_
comme L'ALLUMETTE  ( ALEM pour les nouveaux ne vient plus au bar,je suis encore
sur le podium pour la baise):love: 
-
ceci dit moi j'aime bien le rab de rable en sauce


----------



## loustic (16 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...pour ce qui est de la gueule,je crains personne
> ........a part LOUSTIC   GUYTAN :hein: , LEMMY pour la PICOLE


Est-ce une recette ?


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2006)

Tu mérites, toi


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2006)

-
les escargots du printemps.
ou comment rentabiliser vos balades ! 
-
ben ya ka ramasser des 'gargots, bon sang  
-
dans son jardin ou sur sa terrasse !(dans un bac)
preparer une caisse en bois,50x50x50 ...a peu prés  
pas de bois neuf s'il vous plait,
un couvercle grillagé,deux ou trois tuiles posés sur un fond 4 cm de graviers-caillous dur et propres,et verifiez que de l'eau verser au dessus s'ecoule bien.
selon les ramassages enfermer y vos prises d'escargots,meme si vous n'en avez que deux ou trois,sur une semaine,c'est bien le diable si vous n'aurez pas vos 130 a 140 petits gris.
evidemment faut vous balader a la campagne,le boulevard hausmann ou le trocadero ça va pas  
avant de rajouter les prises du jours,donnez un petit coup de jet d'eau pour laver le cheptel,l'eau ecoulée,jeter y une poignée de farine en pluie
quand vous atteignez votre cotat(minimum 130)nourisssez les encore deux jours a la farine,queques branches de thym et de lauriers,
,sortez les ensuite,lavez les graviers et les tuiles impec,remettez tout dans la caisse lavée
posez dessus les escargots,et a partire de la,c'est le jeun complet,pas d'eau,pas de bouffe.
a ce moment,vous verrez que les excréments des bestioles seront blancs,
trois ou quatres jours suffisent de jeun,car ils sont dja nettoyés de l'interieur
dans une grosse bassine mettez les 'gargots,jetez y deus grosse poignées de gros sel
brassez le tout
bien sur si la bave vous ecoeure,mettez un gant et buvez un coup  
deux heures aprés,lavez a grande eau rapidemment,evitez de noyer les p'tites betes;
si c'est toujours baveus remettez du sel et attendez encore une heure,mais normalement
ça suffit,
dans un grand faitout,trois litres d'eau,a ebullition ajoutez 20 decilitres d'huile(trés important)
dés la reprise du bouillon,plongez y les escargots poignée par poignée piur evitez que l'ebullition s'arrete,(trés important pour q'ils n'aient pas le temps de se retracter au fond de leur coquille)
...pendant ce temps une autre marmite d'eau chauffe(deux litres,deux gros oignons,une branche de thym,laurier,un petit piment de cayennne,sel poivre)...
un quart d'heure que ça cuit,ecremez la bave,(jetez là  !  ),il vaut toujours mieux enlevez la bave avant de sortir ls escargots,pour evitez q'elle repenetre a l'interieur des coquilles,sortez les escargots du premier bain avec une passoire,poignée par poignée vous les sortez des coquilles,ils ne devraient pas se casser car l'huile que l'on a ajouté a evittez au escargots de coller,ressortir une autre poignée ,et continuez,(dit comme ça ça parait long,mais en fait c'est rapide) 
et a deux ou trois ça va trés vite
ceci fini ,mettez le tout dans la marmite qui chauffait,ajoutez une belle carotte pour l'odeur
a partir de la,cuisez a feu doux trois heures sans bouillir(surveillez bien car c'est trés important,sinon ça sera dur a manger)
bien sur il faut maintenant nettoyer les coquilles,que vous aurez remises dans l'eau dés que vous aurez enlever la bete,ceci pour eviter que les coquilles sechent et blanchissent.
voila pour la cuisson 
-
je vois d'ici que certains sont déja degoutés tant mieux pour les autres
-
n'oubliez pas de demander a la mairie si le ramassage est autorisé dans la commune  
-
bien sur que je le fais :mouais: ....... ............:affraid: 
et seulement les coquilles qui commencent a ourler devant, pour les profanes
-
pour les fautes d'orthographe,voyez ma concierge


----------



## guytantakul (18 Février 2006)

J'ai une recette presque identique à base de débiteurs et de coffre de voiture. 
Laisser dégorger 48 heures dans un bois pas trop fréquenté et ils paieront même les intérêts 

(j'aime beaucoup les escargots, j'en réclamais dès que j'étais au restau étant gosse )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une recette presque identique à base de débiteurs et de coffre de voiture.
> Laisser dégorger 48 heures dans un bois pas trop fréquenté et ils paieront même les intérêts



Je la note...


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2006)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> les escargots du printemps.
> ou comment rentabiliser vos balades !
> -
> ...


Bof !

Pas beaucoup d'originalité !

Tout le monde connait la même recette avec des haricots secs vivants...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

Le filet mignon en croute

un beau filet mignon, un verre de vin blanc, sel-poivre, herbes diverses, pate feuilletée.

Faites préchaufer le four à 200°
Etaler la pate feuilletée et poser au centre le filet mignon
dans un bol, versez du vin blanc, ajoutez les herbes, un peu d'oignon et d'échalotte. Mélangez.
Etalez sur le filet votre mixture, assaisonez copieusement. Buvez le reste de vin blanc

Refermez la pate et faites un petit trou dans la croute pour que celle ci n'éclate pas.

Mettez votre "gateau" au four et comptez environ 1 heure (dépendant du poids: plus c'est lourd et plus c'est long).

Accompagnez avec des haricots vert ou une poëlée de champignon relevée avec de l'ail (pas trop).

Normalement, il n'y a pas besoin de sauce mais vous pouvez en utilisant une peu de la garniture précitée en faire une.

Versez dans une casserole la garniture, rajoutez du fond de veau et laissez réduire à feu très doux.

Boire: madiran, cahors, bordeaux.


Variante: on peut prendre du veau, voire un quasi de veau. Dans ce cas, marquez les pointes avec la pate pour vous aider au découpage.

Bon appétit


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi la cuisine asiatique, mais là je n'y connais rien


La cuisine asiatique , vaste domaine
Il y a tous les styles du mijoté à cuisson ultra courte.

Petite recette facile

*poulet à la Thaie , curry lait de coco*
Ingrédients
La base
-morceaux de poulet
-curry
-lait de coco
( en boite et prendre celui avec pulpe, on en trouve dans les grandes surfaces y compris genre ED ou leader price)

---
Faire dorer les morceaux de poulet
Ajouter le lait de coco ( bien secouer la boite)
Ajouter le curry
couvrir et laisser mijoter
----------

Variantes
on peut bien sûr 
-jouer sur les proportions de curry - lait de coco
( le curry il y en a de toutes sortes depuis le non piquant jusqu'à l'ulrta fort)
-Ajouter d'autres éléments comme oignon , ail 
-
Accompagnement : riz
Et si possible riz thai ( que maintenant on trouve partout , qui est à cuisson rapide)

cuisson du riz thai
-le plus simple : au rice cooker c'est automatique et c'est la méthode la plus utilisée en Asie

Sinon à la casserolle
rincer le riz
mettre un volume de riz + 1 volume d'eau froide
 ou  1,5  ou 2 volume d'eau voire 3
Les proportions varient selon la fermeté qu'on désire au final
le minimum d'eau est genre 2cm au dessus du niveau du riz

Porter à ébullition 
puis réduire le feu 
Arrêter à absorbtion complete de l'eau ( ca va vite , genre 10 mns) 


Sinon il y a plusieurs écoles , certains rincent le riz plusieus fois , d'autres non
certains couvrent la casserole d'autres pas 
certains mettent 1,5 volume d'eau d'autres 3

la cuisine étant un plaisir on fait comme on aime


----------



## aricosec (19 Février 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bof !
> 
> Pas beaucoup d'originalité !
> 
> Tout le monde connait la même recette avec des haricots secs vivants...


-
ouf ,j'ai eu peur,heureusement que tu parles d'haricot sec  
moi ça va encore    
-  
ps: n'importe quoi   ,seul les  vieux routiers ( sympa   )connaissent cette recette:rateau:


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

*Cote de boeuf à la moelle*

_Une recette de René Gamboni, fameux désosseur lyonnais reconverti dans la viande saignante, installé à Gerland depuis des lustres. Trop touristique aujourd'hui, mais toujours de la viande d'exception._



Prendre une côte de buf du Charolais* avec son os, genre 1,2 kg. La saler, la poivrer, la mettre dans un plat à rôtir avec du beurre fondu.
La faire cuire à four chaud 1/4 heure environ. A la sortie du four, dorée sur ses deux faces, la flamber à l'armagnac, sans exagération**.
Découper la côte une fois flambée, et napper de la sauce moelle préalablement confectionnée.
Décorer avec les rondelles de moelle restantes.


*Sauce moelle :*
Faire blanchir les os à moelle dans une casserole d'eau bouillante salée, jusqu'à ce que la moelle n'adhère plus à l'os. Sortir les os de l'eau, détacher la moelle des os, la couper en rondelles d'un demi centimêtre d'épaisseur.

Faire fondre au beurre fondu des échalottes émincées, du thym, du laurier, une mignonette.
Ajouter une demi-glace (_un fond de sauce porté à réduction, ou un concentré de bouillon d'un précédent pot-au-feu, voire, si l'on est pas un vrai ficelard, un cube de bouillon de pot_, ndt), à proportion de la sauce désirée. Laisser reprendre. Passer à l'étamine, ajouter des fines herbes ciselées, des tomates épépinées et concassées, rajouter les rondelles de moelle, sauf deux ou trois à réserver pour la présentation.
Faire réduire jusqu'à la consistance d'une sauce onctueuse.




_ Cette recette est rapportée dans l'excellentissime Cuisine des traboules, du regretté Félix Benoit, fine gueule lyonnaise réputée, historien de sa ville et de ses assiettes. Un livre paru chez Solar en 1983, malheureusement irrémédiablement indisponible. Aussi essentiel qu'un dictionnaire de cuisine d'Alexandre Dumas. Je l'en vais le numériser de ce pas._





*_Les lyonnais sont très "charolais". Une Aubrac, une Salers, une Limousine, une Tarine fera très bien l'affaire. Ou même une Simmental._

**_On aura pris soin de faire chauffer l'armagnac dans une casserole à part, de l'allumer directement dans la casserole, et de verser l'alcool en feu sur la côte de boeuf._


----------



## joanes (26 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *Cote de boeuf à la moelle*
> 
> _Une recette de René Gamboni._




Merci, merci, merci :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Mars 2006)

Et dire que je ne découvre ce fil qu'aujourd'hui... Ahlala... 

Ben voilà une lacune de comblée...

Je sens que je vais devenir accro à ce fil


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Une recette imposible chez moi, jamais la moelle n'atteindrait la sauce vivante


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une recette imposible chez moi, jamais la moelle n'atteindrait la sauce vivante


 Mesdames et messieurs, voilà une illustration parfaite de ce mal moderne et juvénile qu'est l'éjaculation précoce.

Ne pouvoir lutter contre son impulsivité au point d'être dans l'impossibilité d'attendre que la moelle soit magnifiée dans son consomé, et qu'elle envelope ainsi la viande et ses parures d'un film moiré et envoutant...

Alors que pendant cette attente qui, pour être longue, ne saurait être interminable, le cuisinier et ses convives ont tout loisir de se basculer un condrieu rouge d'excellente facture, ou un maconnais blanc plus courant.

Il faut pouvoir s'imaginer SM les yeux révulsés, les narines retroussées, sortant l'os à moelle de son eau de blanchiment, portant l'os à sa bouche et engloutissant la moelle brulante avec avidité, n'ayant même pas pris le temps de l'étaler sur du pain légèrement grillé, ni même de l'accompagner des essentiels poivre et sel concassés. Non, il avale tout rond, prenant la moelle au bout de ses doigts, amenant le tube gélatineux au bord de ses lèvres, tandis que la graisse coule à flots le long de ses avant-bras.
Tel un goulu sans palais. Un cunnilingueur sans souffle. Un australopithèque muté à l'azote.


----------



## SaraKa (26 Mars 2006)

Dites, j'ai le droit de faire de la pub pour mes recettes perso... ici?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

chaque fois qu'il y avait du persil j'ai pris une baffe de ma copine 






pfftiooooooou​


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2006)

Pourquoi ? Tu la chatouilles avec ?


----------



## guytantakul (27 Mars 2006)

Non, c'est du persil anti-redéposition, et ça gratte les narines fort-fort !


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chaque fois qu'il y avait du persil j'ai pris une baffe de ma copine
> 
> pfftiooooooou​



Que veux-tu... Du persil afghan... Je t'ai déjà dit qu'il fallait pas le manger celui-là...


----------



## rezba (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, j'ai fait du bouillon. J'ai assez écumé pour la journée.


Un détour par le Grand Dictionnaire de Cuisine d'Alexandre Dumas, qui n'était pas béarnais, mais gascon.


*Bouillon.* - 
Il ny a pas de bonne cuisine sans bon bouillon; la cuisine française, la première de toutes les cuisines, doit sa supériorité à lexcellence du bouillon français; cette excellence résulte dune espèce dintuition donnée je ne dirai pas à nos cuisinières, mais à nos femmes du peuple. Rivarol disait à des gourmands de Lubeck et dHambourg en laissant son assiette de potage aux trois quarts pleine: «Messieurs, il ny a pas en France une garde-malade ni une portière qui ne sache faire du meilleur bouillon que le plus habile cuisinier de vos trois villes hanséatiques. Dans ma jeunesse jhabitais ma ville natale, Villers-Cotterêts; elle est entourée dune magnifique forêt où le duc de Bourbon venait faire de très belles chasses au sanglier; mon cousin était inspecteur de la forêt; ayant entendu un jour le duc de Bourbon me dire chez lui:
«Monsieur Dumas, votre père et moi avons échangé quelques bons coups de sabre dans notre jeunesse», il minvita désormais à dîner chez lui toutes les fois que le duc de Bourbon y dînait cest-à-dire toutes les fois quil venait chasser à Villers-Cotterêts.
Un jour le prince racontait quen sortant de France en 89, il était allé demander lhospitalité au prince-évêque de Passau; ce dernier la lui avait donnée avec la fastueuse hospitalité des prélats souverains; au premier dîner le prince de Condé sécria: «Ah! par ma foi voilà de bonne soupe, passez-moi encore quelques cuillerées.
 Monseigneur, répondit le prince-évêque, je ferai ordonner que pendant tout le temps que vous passerez chez moi, on y soigne beaucoup les potages; la nation française est une nation soupière.
 Et bouillonnante, monseigneur, répondit le vieil émigré et de son dernier bouillon elle ma flanqué à la porte.»

Nous allons donc en recueillant toutes les autorités, dire quels sont les principes de la viande auxquels le bouillon emprunte sa sapidité; ces principes sont la fibrine, la gélatine, losmazôme, la graisse, et lalbumine.

_ La fibrine_. - La fibrine est insoluble, la fibre est ce qui compose le tissu de la chair et ce qui se présente à loeil après la cuisson; la fibre résiste à leau bouillante, et conserve sa forme quoique dépouillée dune partie de ses enveloppes; quand un morceau de viande a longtemps bouilli dans un grand volume deau, ce qui en reste est à peu près de la fibrine pure. La gélatine diminue à mesure quon avance en âge, à 90 ans les os ne sont plus quune espèce de marbre imparfait; cest ce qui les rend si cassants, et fait une loi de prudence aux vieillards déviter toute occasion de chute. Les os sont principalement composés de gélatine et de phosphate de chaux.

_ Losmazôme_ est cette partie éminemment sapide de viande qui est soluble à leau froide et qui se distingue de la partie extractive en ce que cette dernière nest soluble que dans leau bouillante; cest losmazôme qui fait la valeur des bons potages, cest lui qui en se caramélisant forme le roux des viandes, cest par lui que se forme le rissole des rôtis, enfin cest par lui que sort le fumet de la venaison et du gibier.
Losmazôme se tire surtout des animaux adultes à chair noire quon est convenu dappeler chair faite; on nen trouve point ou presque point dans lagneau, le cochon de lait, les poulets, et même dans le blanc des plus grosses volailles; cest la présence de losmazôme, dit Brillat- Savarin, qui a fait chasser tant de cuisiniers convaincus de distraire le bouillon, cest elle qui a fait adopter les croûtes au pot comme confortatif dans le bain et qui a fait inventer au chanoine Chevrier des marmites fermant à clef; cest le même à qui on ne servait jamais des épinards le vendredi quautant quils avaient été cuits le dimanche et remis chaque jour sur le feu avec une nouvelle addition de beurre frais. Enfin cest pour ménager cette substance, quoique encore inconnue, que sest introduite la maxime que pour faire de bon bouillon, la marmite ne devait que sourire.

_ Lalbumine._ - Se trouve dans la chair et dans le sang, elle ressemble au blanc de loeuf, elle se coagule à une chaleur au-dessous de 40 degrés, cest ce que lon rejette du pot au feu, sous le nom décume. La graisse est une huile insoluble dans leau, elle se forme dans les interstices du tissu cellulaire, et sagglomère quelquefois en masse dans les animaux prédisposés, comme les cochons, les volailles, les ortolans, et les bec-figues; si dans un pot-au-feu on ne voulait tirer que le bouillon, on pourrait tout simplement la hacher, la manier dans leau froide et la faire chauffer lentement jusquà ébullition; par là on dépouillerait la viande de tous ses principes solubles, et on obtiendrait en moins dune demi-heure un véritable consommé; cest ce que nous invitons à faire les personnes chez lesquelles il arrive des convives inattendus, et qui veulent donner un potage a ces convives.

Cest une erreur de croire que les volailles ajoutent, à moins quelles ne soient très vieilles ou très grasses, quelque chose à losmazôme du bouillon. Le pigeon lorsquil est vieux, la perdrix et les lapins rôtis davance, le corbeau, en novembre et décembre, ajoutent beaucoup à la sapidité et à l arôme du bouillon. En général la chair de ces animaux contient tout leur sang, et cest ce qui fait quelle ajoute à la sapidité et à larôme du bouillon dans lequel on la met.
Maintenant comme on ne met pas seulement le pot au feu pour avoir du bouillon, mais pour avoir de la viande mangeable qui non seulement peut le premier jour se servir bouillie, mais le lendemain reparaître sous un autre aspect, nous allons indiquer la marche à suivre pour avoir toujours du bon bouillon sans épuiser la viande.

Prenez toujours le plus fort morceau de viande que comporte votre consommation habituelle, plus le morceau sera fort, frais et épais, plus le bouillon se ressentira de ces trois qualités sans compter léconomie de temps et de combustible. Ne lavez pas la viande, ce qui la dépouillerait dune partie de ses sucs, ficelez-la après en avoir séparé les os, afin quelle ne se déforme pas, et mettez dans la marmite un litre deau par cinq cents grammes de viande.

Faites chauffer la marmite avec lenteur, il en résultera que lalbumine se dissoudra dabord, se coagulera ensuite, et comme dans ce premier état elle est plus légère que le liquide, elle sélèvera à la surface en enlevant les impuretés que votre viande peut contenir; lalbumine coagulée, ce sont les blancs doeufs que lon emploie pour clarifier les autres substances. Lécume a été dautant plus abondante que lébullition a été plus lente. Il doit sécouler une heure entre le moment où la marmite a été mise sur le feu et celui où lécume se rassemble à sa surface.

Lécume bien fournie, il faut lenlever à linstant même, lébullition de la marmite précipiterait lécume, ce qui troublerait la transparence du bouillon; si le feu est bien conduit, on na pas besoin de rafraîchir la marmite pour faire monter une nouvelle écume; lorsque la marmite est bien écumée et quelle jette ses premières vagues, on y met les légumes qui consistent en trois carottes, deux panais, trois navets, un bouquet de poireaux et de céleri ficelés ensemble; noubliez pas dy ajouter trois gros oignons piqués, lun dune demi- gousse dail et les deux autres dun clou de girolle; dans la cuisine de second ordre, mais de second ordre seulement, on donne la couleur au bouillon avec la moitié dun oignon brûlé, une boule de caramel ou une carotte desséchée; noubliez pas de briser avec un couperet les os qui prennent part à la composition de votre bouillon, quils soient achetés en même temps que le boeuf, ou quils soient des restes du rôti de la veille; plus ils sont brises en nombreux fragments, plus ils rendent de gélatine. Il faut sept heures débullition lente et toujours soutenue pour donner au bouillon les qualités requises; devant un feu de cheminée, régler cette ébullition est une chose presque impossible, mais on y parvient facilement au contraire en employant un fourneau qui doit chauffer constamment le dos de la marmite; pour diminuer autant que possible lévaporation, il faut que la marmite reste couverte; il faut regarder deux fois à la remplir, même lorsquon en retire du bouillon, cependant si la viande était à découvert, il faudrait y verser de leau bouillante jusquà ce que la viande soit baignée, le bouilli en sortant du pot au feu a perdu la moitié de son poids. 

Nous comprenons, dit Brillat- Savarin, sous quatre catégories les personnes qui mangent du bouilli.
l - Les personnes qui en mangent parce que leurs parents en mangeaient, et qui suivant cette pratique avec une soumission implicite espèrent bien aussi être imités par leurs enfants.
2 - Les impatients qui abhorrent linactivité à table et ont contracté lhabitude de se jeter avidement sur la première matière qui se présente.
3 - Les inattentifs qui, nayant pas reçu du ciel le feu sacré, regardent les repas comme les oeuvres dun travail obligé, mettent sur le même niveau tout ce qui peut les nourrir et sont à table comme lhuître sur son banc.
Enfin, les dévorants qui, doués dun appétit dont ils cherchent à dissimuler létendue, se hâtent de jeter dans leur estomac une première victime pour apaiser le feu gastrique qui les dévore et servir de base aux divers envois quils se proposent dacheminer vers la même destination.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Avril 2006)

*Osso bucco avec sauce au vinaigre balsamique et crème*

Mélanger 1 CS farine, 1/2 CC sel, 1/4 CC paprika et du poivre.
Saupoudrer les osso bucco de ce mélange de chaque côté.
Faire revenir rapidement à feu vif sur chaque face.
Ajouter une carotte coupée en petits morceaux et un gros oignons égalment en morceaux.
Faire revenir qques instants.
Mouiller avec un bocal de fond de veau 4-5 dl. Mettre 3 clous de girofle
Laisser mijotter à feu moyen pendant 1 heure....

1 heure plus tard...

Sortir les osso bucco, et les clous de girofle. Faire réduire la sauce à 2,5dl.
Ajouter 3 CS de vinaigre balsamique et 4 de crème double...
Et faire épaissir la sauce...

Bon app'


----------



## al02 (19 Avril 2006)

Une recette à base de chocolat :



> *Mousse blanche cappucino
> 
> Pour 4 personnes
> Préparation: 20 mn
> ...



MIAM !!


----------



## al02 (21 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une recette à base de chocolat :
> MIAM !!



Pour ceux que cela intéresse, voici le dossier complet *Chocolat* paru dans le magazine "Pleine Vie d'avril 2006" 

Que de bonnes recettes.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2007)

*Les animelles de taureau*, ou les frivolités de la reine, ou les morceaux du roi, ou les rognons blancs.


On trouve aujourd'hui peu de bouchers ou de tripiers capables de nous fournir ce met fin et délicat qu'est la testicule de taureau. Les tripiers et les bouchers arabes vendent encore des attributs de bélier, mais de taureau, rarement.
Il faut aller chercher dans les contrées de corrida, ou d'élevage de taureaux (ce sont souvent les mêmes), pour trouver doux zéphyr de l'estomac.

Voici ce que l'on peut en faire.

Ayez un bon taureau de combat ayant peu servi, ou un petit taureau de Camargue, grandi dans les prairies inondées par le Rhône.

Otez-lui les testicules,
Jetez le reste (mais gardez les cornes  pour un portemanteau).
Mettez les parties nobles à tremper dans de l'eau  vinaigrée pendant 1 à 3 jours.
Faire blanchir les « valseuses » dans de l'eau  citronnée jusqu'à apparition des
petites boules de la taille d'un sou,
Les  partager et les couper en rondelles.
Dans une cocotte, jetez un verre de  porto ou de madère, un fond de veau ou de
volaille, un verre de bouillon,  sel, poivre.
Laissez réduire, rajoutez 2 cuillerées à soupe de crème fraiche  et les "rognons blancs".
Laissez cuire 30 minutes, avec quelques cèpes séchés,  aillets, persil,
Rectifiez l'assaisonnement.
Servez chaud avec une pensée  pour l'animal, une autre pour le matador.
Certains disent qu'en cas de  malheur la recette peut s'appliquer aux rognons
blancs de l'artiste.
Dans  ce cas prévoir juste un repas en tête à tête.






D'après Jean-Paul Mutin




Et pour une saveur exotique, sinon antillaise, il y a ça.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Décembre 2007)

Tant que j'y suis, et vu que c'est la bonne saison, voilà mes mises en bouche du moment.
*
Tempura de fruits de mer au coulis d'oursins*.

Trouvez-vous des oursins. C'est le moment où ils sont le plus pleins.
Prenez des crevettes, ou des huitres, ou des moules, ou des couteaux.
Et avanti.

_
Le coulis d'oursins :_
Avec des petits ciseaux pointus, découpez l'oursin en deux moitiés. Les langues de corail devraient être toutes du même côté. Jetez le côté avec l'&#339;il, passer l'autre sous un petit filet d'eau, pour enlever la matière noire.
Avec une petite cuillère, dégagez les langues de corail, et réservez les dans un bol.
Mixez-les langues avec du poivre, du piment d'espelette, du piment fort, du gingembre en pâte, une pincée de fleur de sel, de la crême fraiche (pas trop).
Le coulis doit garder le goût caractéristique des oursins, et ne pas être affadi par la crème.
Mettez une petite branche de persil, et réservez au frais.


_ La tempura :_
C'est à la fois très simple et très difficile, la tempura. Il m'a fallu en faire un paquet de fois avant de commencer à maitriser.
Enlevez les carapaces des crevettes, sauf la queue, ou dégagez les huitres ou les moules ou les couteaux de leur coquille.
Dans un bol, mélangez de la farine tamisée et un jaune d'&#339;uf délayé dans de l'eau froide, en proportion égale (un petit verre à chaque fois).
Avec des baguettes, mélangez farine et eau, en piquant le mélange. Ne vous inquiétez pas des grumeaux, veillez juste à faire un mélange à peu près homogène.
Ajoutez une toute petite pincée de sel.
Mettez au frais.

Prenez un wok, ou une casserole profonde, mettez 2 centimètres d'huile à frire (sans goût, une spéciale friture). Mettez à chauffer fort.
Sortez votre tempura du frigo, ajoutez-y 2 ou 3 glaçons, remuez.
Avec des baguettes, trempez vos fruits de mer dedans. Une fois enrobés, jetez-les dans la friture. Tournez les jusqu'à ce que la pâte soit dorée. Sortez-les, faites les égoutter sur du sopalin, ou, mieux, sur une petite grille que vous aurez posé sur la casserole de friture.

Sortez votre coulis, répartissez-le dans des verres à mise en bouche.
Fixez les beignets sur des petits bâtonnets, posez-le sur les verres de coulis, servez !

Coût : variable en fonction des fruits de mer (les oursins, ça ne coute rien).
Temps de préparation : 30 mn.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2007)

ha ben le voilà le fil qui nous manquait. 

Demain: la pintade farcie à la compote d'oignon au raisin.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha ben le voilà le fil qui nous manquait.
> 
> Demain: la pintade farcie à la compote d'oignon au raisin.


 KIsbizz sais cuisiner ?:love:


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2007)

Trop bien enfin un topic cuisine, depuis le temps que je le réclame !   

Alors pour bien commencer et ne pas flooder, une petite recette très simple mais délicieuse  







ps : je ne conseille plus de compléter avec de l'eau...


----------



## Lalla (13 Décembre 2007)

*KANELBULLAR*

*Qu&#8217;est-ce que ça veut dire ?* Kanel : ben cannelle et  Bullar (phonétiquement beular): une forme ronde ou sphérique (bon là ça ressemble à un escargot...) (d&#8217;où les &#8220;Köttbullar&#8221; (se prononce cheutbeular): mais oui vous savez, les fameuses boulettes de viande de la cantine de chez ikea !).
*Qu&#8217;est-ce que c&#8217;est ?* Une sorte de petit pain suédois à la cannelle et à la cardamome.
*Et ça se mange à quelle occasion ?* Toute l&#8217;année, pour les p&#8217;tit déj, pour les brunch, pour le café, pour les goûters, pour le thé, etc. 

Pour une quantité équivalente à une panse de chasseur d&#8217;élans suédois (avant de partir à la chasse et d&#8217;affronter des températures improbables, la moitié suffisant largement à remplir quelques estomacs européens pendant une semaine) ou une famille de 12 :

&#8226;	2 cubes de levure
&#8226;	300g de beurre + compter un supplément pour tartiner
&#8226;	1 l de lait
&#8226;	3 dl de sucre + saupoudrer
&#8226;	Une bonne pincée de sel
&#8226;	env. 2 kilos de farine ( !)
&#8226;	1 oeuf (pour dorer)

Faire tiédir le lait et faire fondre le beurre dedans. 
Retirer du feu et faire fondre les cubes de levures dans le lait et le beurre tièdes (attention! Si le liquide est trop chaud on tue les levures et vous aurez des petits gâteaux en béton) et laisser reposer un moment jusqu'à ce que la levure soit entièrement diluée.
Verser le liquide dans un grand « saladier ».
Ajouter le sucre et le sel.
Incorporer petit à petit la farine en mélangeant avec les mains jusqu&#8217;à ce que la pâte ne colle plus. 
Pétrir énergiquement puis couvrir et laisser reposer pour que la pâte lève bien.

Trouver une occupation, constructive de préférence, pour 45 minutes... Le temps que les levures fassent leur job.

Une fois que la pâte a levé et que votre pile de repassage n&#8217;est plus qu&#8217;un lointain souvenir:
Etaler la pâte en forme de rectangle (au rouleau à pâte). S&#8217;il y en a trop ne pas hésiter à couper la masse en deux ou trois et à réitérer l'exercice.
Tartiner fort généreusement toute la surface de beurre. Saupoudrer tout aussi généreusement de sucre, de cardamome en poudre et de cannelle en poudre sur l'ensemble de la surface (ne pas avoir peur d&#8217;en mettre trop et ne pas oublier les coins).
Rouler la pâte sur elle-même en une longue saucisse puis couper de manière à faire des « escargots ».
Laisser reposer à nouveau un petit moment.
Dorer avec l'oeuf et saupoudrer de gros sucre (style petit pain au sucre mais difficile à trouver au supermarché).

Cuire au four 15 minutes à 200°

Encore meilleurs un jour après (parce qu'ils ont bien imprégnés les épices), les Kanelbullar se laissent aussi aisément congeler précuits. Si quelqu'un arrive à l'imporviste on les sort du congélo on les passe quelques minutes au four et le tour est joué!


Voilà, maintenant on goûte !

*Version suédoise et en images* :love:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

J'aurais bien le pied de cochon au rétroviseur de connasse, mais je crains d'être taxé de multipostage.
(XXXXman, je suis avec toi dans ta tentative. Mais avant cuisson au rouge vif de la connasse, bien vérifier que le blouson est tombé sur la plaque, c'est primordial*).
Sinon, ça ne tient pas au corps sur la durée.

* j'utilise aussi la technique pour le bouillon de condé farci au mesta. 
Un délice quand c'est bien fait. Sur route fréquentée uniquement.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Demain: la pintade farcie à la compote d'oignon au raisin.


La derniere fois que j'ai farci une pintade elle avait effectivement l'oignon en compote.


----------



## Lalla (14 Décembre 2007)

Et ça arrive une fois par année pour Noël...


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La derniere fois que j'ai farci une pintade elle avait effectivement l'oignon en compote.




Après une grosse après-midi gastronomique, je prends le courage de vous livrer ma propre recette de pintade farcie.

Je prends des pintades fermes et pleines de gout, chez un volailler ami. Ce sont des pintades des garrigues, comme on dit ici, bien et sainement nourries.
Je hache les abats grossièrement.
Je fais tremper un peu de pain sec et des raisins tout aussi secs dans du marc local (à ce propos, j'en ai plus, du marc de la coopérative de Caux...).
Une fois bien trempés, j'essore et je mélange tout ça avec les abats hachés, du persil haché grossièrement, des noisettes émondées, et ce qui me passe sous la main (des champignons sechés, un peu de foie gras, bref, ce qui traîne). Sel et poivre en abondance.
Je fourre tout ça dans la bête, et je recouds la bestiole. Important, ça. On ne peut pas imaginer farcir sans une aiguille à brider correcte, qui permettra une étanchéité sans faille de la cavité farcie. Le rôle de la farce est l'extraction des goûts,  un succédané du four vapeur. Il faut donc pouvoir boucler fermement le fond de la bète.

Je pose la pintade dans de l'huile d'olive chaude, au fond d'une cocotte, et je fais roussir les peaux. Une fois roussies lesdites peaux, je mets au fond de la cocotte un peu de vent blanc sec pour déglacer, un peu de bouillon de volaille maison, et une julienne de carottes, de navets, et de ce que je trouve (en ce moment, des navets de Pardaillan, délicieux).
Et je couvre. 35 à 55 minutes, en fonction de la pintade. En retournant tous les quarts d'heure.
Et c'est tout.


----------



## mado (14 Décembre 2007)

T'es sur que c'était de Caux ?

Enfin bref..


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Décembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> T'es sur que c'était de Caux ?
> 
> Enfin bref..



Ben oui, je crois. La coopé à côté de Pézenas ? Ou alors c'était celle de Mauguio.
J'ai du distillat de Poussan, mais il est super rude.

'Fin bref.


----------

